# Sonic Character Ages



## Grandpriest (Nov 26, 2010)

I made this post on the actual thread concerning the cub stuff, but I thought that people wondering about the ages of Sonic characters would appreciate it more if they actually saw it (meaning it was elsewhere than in the 176+ page mess of drama).

The ages of Sonic characters:
Sonic: 15
Tails: 8
Knuckles: 16
Amy: 12
Rouge: 17
Cream: 6
Blaze the Cat: 14
Silver: 14
Espio the Chameleon: 16
Charmy the Bee: 6
Vector the Crocodile: 20
Eggman: 39
Big the Cat: 18
Tikal: 14
Jet the Hawk: 14
Storm the Albatross: 19
Chaos, Shadow, and the robots: unknown
Hope that clears any confusion.
Sally: 17
Julie-Su: 16

Edit: All this info was from both the Sonic Heroes game booklet and the "The Sonic Club - The ultimate source for the blue hair blur" site.
http://www.freewebs.com/theclubsonic/characters.htm
With that said, some of these may be wrong, but I'll place my bet that they are a good indicator.  Basically 4/16 characters are less than 18, with one being retarded and another old and ugly. XD

Edit 2: Added additional characters: Sally and Julie-Su.  Thanks to user "ZoomSwish".


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 26, 2010)

Sort of bizarre catch-22, really. A lot of Sonic artists don't consider themselves as having drawn cub porn, but it sort of is what it is.

Some people have aged up the characters, but it's a weird mixed-bag.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 26, 2010)

It's a concern of mines too. I really like Sonic characters and different artists interpretations, even the erotic kind.
I've drawn Sonic a few times myself, but my concern is how about when they're drawn in the manner me and others have drawn them? Are they still in violation of the TOS? I'd link some, but they're old and not as good as my recent art, and they're NSFW xD, but I drew Sonic with a much more "developed" body. Muscle tone and proportions much more like and adult human maybe in his 20's.

So am I safe or are they going to get deleted?


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 26, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Sort of bizarre catch-22, really. A lot of Sonic artists don't consider themselves as having drawn cub porn, but it sort of is what it is.
> 
> Some people have aged up the characters, but it's a weird mixed-bag.


 I agree.
Unless it's something like them growing up in a future case where they are all at least 18, it's ... a gray area lol.  That's my thoughts on it, anyway.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 26, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Sort of bizarre catch-22, really. A lot of Sonic artists don't consider themselves as having drawn cub porn, but it sort of is what it is.
> 
> Some people have aged up the characters, but it's a weird mixed-bag.


 
Exactly this, and ironically I said pretty much the exact same thing in the main policy thread just moments before seeing this thread.

Another thing is that Sonic has so many different media that the ages do range a fair bit. I mean, even 'little kid' Tails is anything from 4 - 14 depending on where you look (games, comics, cartoons). Still a minor in any instance, but as a comic fan more than a game fan, I tended always to look at him as being a teenager rather than a 'little kid'/preteen. Of course, I still have to age him up a tiny bit to make him legal, but I never look at any of the Sonic cast as being 'kids' when I draw 'em.

Of course, technically, they all are. Any art of Sonic, Knuckles, Blaze etc is cub porn under the new rules, even if most artists don't see it that way. Sonic and co tend to mostly sound/act like they're in their mid-twenties rather than mid-teens.

Sonic is so stylised that it's hard to think of them in terms of physical or mental age even with their canon ages. I think most Sonic artists would baulk at the idea that what they're doing with Sonic pr0nz is paedophillic in nature. A lot of Sonic artists are gonna be freaking out over this I think. But I'm glad that the folks in charge are understanding of the sorta weird place that Sonic art sits psychologically, even if of course Sonic artists need to obey the rules as much as anyone else.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't understand why they change the ages so much.


----------



## LLiz (Nov 26, 2010)

Sonic was 15 back in 1991 when I was 9 years old, therefore, being 28 now he would actually make him 6 years older than me... GASP! He's 34 years old!


----------



## LLiz (Nov 26, 2010)

The *true* ages of Sonic characters:
Sonic: *34
*Tails: *27
*Knuckles: *35
*Amy: *31
*Rouge: *36
*Cream: *25
*Blaze the Cat: *33
*Silver: *33
*Espio the Chameleon: *35
*Charmy the Bee: *25
*Vector the Crocodile: *39
*Eggman: *58 *_(he may be getting a bit old for this now...)_
Big the Cat: *37
*Tikal: *33
*Jet the Hawk: *33
*Storm the Albatross: *38
*Chaos, Shadow, and the robots: *unknown*

Scary innit?


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm actually very concerned about this issue, because I have nothing but Sonic character art in my gallery.

As Dragoneer said, and this is the truth, I have never drawn Sonic characters with the intention that they are underage. I have always drawn them in such a way that shows that they have fully mature bodies. The problem is though, that due to the art style, that it's very hard to change much of their physical appearance without changing who the character is. This will be the same problem with cutesy characters like Pokemon who look very cartoony.

I'd really love this issue to be addressed soon, I really do... because like I said, my entire gallery is Sonic character art of the mature variety. If the site decides to ban Sonic character art, I basically wont have a gallery and I'll have to leave.... which I really, really dont want to do. I've only ever met the nicest and most polite people here on FA, and I do love the site.

If you could please try to find some way to keep us in mind when you make your decision, I would be eternally grateful. Not all Sonic artists draw mature Sonic art in which the characters have childlike genitalia and childlike characteristics. Most of us honestly would never approve of cub porn.... at least that is my experience.


----------



## medjai (Nov 27, 2010)

LLiz said:


> The *true* ages of Sonic characters:
> Sonic: *34
> *Tails: *27
> *Knuckles: *35
> ...


 
Do you think Tails has actually grown up at all?


----------



## LLiz (Nov 27, 2010)

medjai said:


> Do you think Tails has actually grown up at all?


 
After they saved the world in Sonic 2, the fame went to Tails' head, at 18 he turned to drugs hardcore, tried to steal the master emerald for drug money, his friends arranged an intervention, he's been in and out of rehab 4 times. 

Its looking up now, he's been clean for 8 months and is now a 1st year apprentice mechanic. 

Poor bugger, hopefully things will go his way.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

I like to point out that if we're going by origin source canon, Rouge is 18 according to Sonic Channel. Eggman is not 39 years old as far as I know. Chaos is the freaking God of Destruction... well actually Chaos is a mutated chao but he's still well over 5000 years old.


But I am really concerned about this new cub rule, because it kinda affects my gallery too. I think 30% of my favorites gallery are now X Boxes.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

Obviously Tails is the type to go insane after Eggman is defeated and  become the next crazed megalomaniac genius bent on taking over the  world.

Lol. He actually turned out pretty normal in the Archie Sonic comic's 25  Years Later arc. It was Sonic who ended up as a homeless hobo on the  street 

In all seriousness, though, Sonic fanartists are gonna be hit hard by  the new rules. It really will depend on how religiously close to  official style the artists stay. Many won't want to beef up the  characters unnaturally to try to prove 'maturity' when it doesn't fit  with the style, but will be afraid that if they don't change the style  enough it will still be treated as 'cub' by default. It's gonna be a big  ol' grey area and in the end up to moderator discretion.

I think my main fear is people who see Sonic art as all being cub will  go around reporting it wildly, and while I trust the mods to be sensible  about what they choose to take down, I think a lot of stuff that's not  'human physique' enough will go down in the crossfire. Characters come  in all shapes and forms. Just because a male chara, for example, is  quite lithe and doesn't have muscular or wide shoulders or massive junk,  that doesn't mean they are underage or physically immature. Just as a  flat-chested girl (coughBlazecough) isn't necessarily underage.

Massive grey areas all around, compounded by an already cartoony style  that doesn't lend well to check-list style age verification.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

It seems people *really* want to continue drawing Sonic & Friends pronz and will fight to do so.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

I like drawing Sonic characters, period. Pr0nz is part of that, yeah. Not too many places that will host it, so I'm hoping that Sonic fans won't end up having to settle for cub porn centric places when I think most of us don't consider it cub even if by official age it of course would be under the new rules. Given that most of the Sonic cast are in their mid-late teens officially and are voiced by adults, I don't think people gravitate to it for cub reasons.

I'm not gonna sacrifice my firstborn over it, but yeah, I do like my Sonic pr0nz


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> It seems people *really* want to continue drawing Sonic & Friends pronz and will fight to do so.



Yeah. So?

It seems *you* really want to fight to take that freedom away. Why else would you post that list?
You said it yourself, it's a gray area.
Stuff like this might just be that ounce on the scale that'll lead to mass-deletions of artists who draw that stuff.
Will you feel better about yourself if you achieved that or something?

As far as I'm concerned, sonic characters are way too stylized to qualify as "cub" in the first place.
They have spaghetti limbs, enormous hands and feet and a giant head for crying out loud. Look at that!
What you're really doing is trying to ban a style.

What gives?


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Yeah. So?
> 
> It seems *you* really want to fight to take that freedom away. Why else would you post that list?
> You said it yourself, it's a gray area.
> ...


 ... It's the rules?
People were curious about the ages, and I put them up. Not even a third of the characters are anywhere close to 18+. If people want to draw them as grown ups and specifically state that the time span the events in their drawings happen when they are all 18+, then I personally don't see any problems. Yet, people trying to draw them without changing them how the creators made them, which are clearly mostly minors, is against the rules. No ifs, ands, or buts about it.
Don't get mad at me about the rules, because I had nothing to do with them. It's also smart to *not* assume things about people you don't know a thing about, for it is quite an unhealthy habit.
If you have something against the rules, I suggest putting it up with an admin in a polite and healthy manner. Harassing others because something doesn't go your way isn't polite or healthy, especially when I just state the obvious.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> ... It's the rules?
> People were curious about the ages, and I put them up. Not even a third of the characters are anywhere close to 18+. If people want to draw them as grown ups and specifically state that the time span the events in their drawings happen when they are all 18+, then I personally don't see any problems. Yet, people trying to draw them without changing them how the creators made them, which are clearly mostly minors, is against the rules. No ifs, ands, or buts about it.
> Don't get mad at me about the rules, because I had nothing to do with them. It's also smart to *not* assume things about people you don't know a thing about, for it is quite an unhealthy habit.
> If you have something against the rules, I suggest putting it up with an admin in a polite and healthy manner. Harassing others because something doesn't go your way isn't polite or healthy, especially when I just state the obvious.


 
Sure, hide behind "it's the rules".
As for them being "clearly mostly minors", so how would they look if they were "older"?
Would they even change in appearance at all? How much?
Shadow doesn't look much "older" than sonic yet he is assumed to be much, much older, isn't he?


Oh wait, they're *fictional characters*.
So I could draw tails as is and just say "he's 18 now". It should be your turn to "prove me wrong" and not my turn to "prove" I'm right.
After all, it's my lines I put on paper. I should know what I wanted to bring across.
Yet that won't be allowed for obvious reasons and it'll be a witch hunt, incited by things like your list.
Thanks.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

Fact is, they DON'T look much different, no matter what age they are. Archie Sonic's 'Mobius: 25 Years Later' proved that. The characters were all meant to be in their 30's/40's by then, but the only real clue was the clothing and war-weary expressions. That's why Sonic style is hard to moderate. It's so toony and doesn't contain any of the 'human anatomical' age clues that more human-like anthros would show like thicker limbs, broad chest/shoulders etc. They don't look cub, they don't look adult, they just look Sonic style.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Sure, hide behind "it's the rules".
> As for them being "clearly mostly minors", so how would they look if they were "older"?
> Would they even change in appearance at all? How much?
> Shadow doesn't look much "older" than sonic yet he is assumed to be much, much older, isn't he?
> ...


I "hide behind rules" because I actually follow them while not trying to manipulate them.
I'm not an admin. If you wish to talk to someone who can actually do something about the rules, I suggest you do so.
As Dragoneer himself said on this thread, "but it sort of is what it is.". Don't flame at me because I'm helping people see the (official) indicated age ranges of the characters.
Now please, one more time, if you have something against the rules, I suggest going to an admin. The forums are not a place to argue about such things.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> I "hide behind rules" because I actually follow them while not trying to manipulate them.
> I'm not an admin. If you wish to talk to someone who can actually do something about the rules, I suggest you do so.
> As Dragoneer himself said on this thread, "but it sort of is what it is.". Don't flame at me because I'm helping people see the (official) indicated age ranges of the characters.
> Now please, one more time, if you have something against the rules, I suggest going to an admin. The forums are not a place to argue about such things.


 
We're in a state of defining what is and is not against the rules, if you haven't noticed.
How can you "follow" something that isn't even fully formulated yet?
You're just making excuses.

And I'm sorry if I sounded more angry than I am but "censorship" isn't exactly my favorite subject matter.
Once you start doing it, it'll quickly catch on to other things like a wildfire.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

Curious to know Princess Sally Acorn's age, as I see a lot of art of her as well. Also Julie-Su. They were not on the link provided. I assume roughly the same as everyone else (Around 15/16)


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

Sally is 17, Julie-Su is 16.


----------



## HappyBunny (Nov 27, 2010)

LLiz said:


> The *true* ages of Sonic characters:
> Sonic: *34
> *Tails: *27
> *Knuckles: *35
> ...



Hahahahahaha. You think real time has bearing on the characters' intended age. I think Archie is, by that rationale, supposed to be 70-80 years old, now? I mean, since you're mixing real-life time, with fictional-world-time. Heck. The original X-Men are fucking geriatrics. Oh man. Superman needs to be put into oh wait, no, he's some alien. BATMAN-- how's he even going to the bathroom on his own? Holy shiiiiiiit my world is being shatterrreeeeed!

Also, in case you missed the point. Real-world time rarely has any bearing on the intended ages of fictional characters.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

9_6 said:


> *You're just making excuses.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot_calling_the_kettle_black

I think that ends this. Once again, if you have something to say about the rules, admins are the ones you want to go to.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> Sally is 17, Julie-Su is 16.


 
Aha. ^_^ Thank you.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot_calling_the_kettle_black
> 
> I think that ends this. Once again, if you have something to say about the rules, admins are the ones you want to go to.


 
Why don't you go to the admins instead of making this topic then, mr "pot calling the kettle back"?


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Why don't you go to the admins instead of making this topic then, mr "pot calling the kettle back"?


 I've already answered that.
Please, stop now.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

And Sally as a 47 year old woman doesn't look that much different to a 17 year old one. She basically has different hair and wears a dress and looks more tired. But that's really dependent on the artist.

Male Sonic characters really don't look different physically after aging 30 years if you take off all their clothing and compare them side to side. Some have suggested putting an 18+ disclaimer, but what if that's not enough? What if they still look like 15 year olds to the mods? 40 year old Tails looks like a TEENAGE depiction Tails with a wedding ring and pilot gear.


Sonic artists mainly want a clarification to this whole dang ordeal. And Rouige needs to be slated as 18 as she is 18 in the actual source material, not 17 in whatever localized manual that printed her as 17.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Why don't you go to the admins instead of making this topic then, mr "pot calling the kettle back"?


 
He's not complaining and an admin isn't required to work out any issue on his part. He's simply sharing it with the rest of the forum, as he isn't breaking any rules it is his right. Did he hit a nerve? Is Sonic porn your niche and you are unhappy someone pointed it out?


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> I've already answered that.
> Please, stop now.


 
Stop what?
Disagreeing with you?
Why is it not a valid argument that the "age" is NOT clearly reflected in the appearance of those characters because of the style?
Would you kindly get out of your comfort zone of "it's them rules" and answer that?

Your whole list becomes completely meaningless if you can't.


----------



## HappyBunny (Nov 27, 2010)

9_6 said:


> We're in a state of defining what is and is not against the rules, if you haven't noticed.
> How can you "follow" something that isn't even fully formulated yet?
> You're just making excuses.
> 
> ...


 
No, I think it'll pretty much stay at just the Cub Porn. Because. It's only the cub porn that caused a problem. There is no wildfire. the reason for the banning was fiscal. Not political. It was dropped so that the site may continue. This wasn't a ruling of morals or ethics. The only wildfire here is in the heads of people fighting and raging for their pedophilia.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 27, 2010)

HappyBunny said:


> There is no wildfire.


 
If you can't see sonic art being in the midst of that wildfire right now then I am sorry for you.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

9_6 said:


> If you can't see sonic art being in the midst of that wildfire right now then I am sorry for you.


 
Wow.  Your priorities are so mixed up. You have been given options though, in the crazy 170 or whatever paged long thread. You have places to go to post or view your Sonic porn.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> Aha. ^_^ Thank you.


 Who are Sally and Julie?


----------



## HappyBunny (Nov 27, 2010)

9_6 said:


> If you can't see sonic art being in the midst of that wildfire right now then I am sorry for you.


 
Actually, I kinda welcome that. Because the characters were designed to represent certain age ranges. I have always considered Sonic pr0n to be gross depictions of pedophilia and cub porn. So.... COOL! I hope this will prompt people to.... drop the sonic thing and... move on to something... else. Something. I dunno. Original. Or at least... you know. More involved.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> Who are Sally and Julie?



Sonic's (Ex)Girlfriend is Sally. I'm not sure if they are still together. They date on and off. And Julie-Su is Knuckles' girlfriend, who is in fact some sort of distant relative of his. So. Yeah. Awkward.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

And cub porn bans even legit characters that look younger than they actually are in sexual situations (Hunny, Shippo, Koenma, etc). Going off purely on what is generally accepted as what an 18+ year old looks like clearly can not work for Sonic-styled characters. There are some characters in the Sonic universe that are thousands of years in age but look like teenagers. Cases like these must be factored in the rules as well.

Like it or not, an UNignorable number of people who exclusively draw stuff that will not pass the cub porn rule will leave FA and take the money generating traffic with them.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> Sonic's (Ex)Girlfriend is Sally. I'm not sure if they are still together. They date on and off. And Julie-Su is Knuckles' girlfriend, who is in fact some sort of distant relative of his. So. Yeah. Awkward.


 Oh, alright.  I'll put them on the OP.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Like it or not, an ignorable number of people who exclusively draw stuff that will not pass the cub porn rule will leave FA and take the money generating traffic with them.



In a previous thread Dragoneer (I think) mentioned that no income was generated from cub porn. It's not like cub porn artists pay for ads or anything.


----------



## HappyBunny (Nov 27, 2010)

oh man, remember that game, where there was Sonic, and he interacted with a 'real' girl? and... oh man, it was HIGH-larious because sonic was still a bunch of stupid geometric shapes and a hyooj friggin' head and the girl was.... just.... a girl.  Oh man. Sooooo not a good mix. Just looked really, really bad. Oh man. 

Yeah, sonic. Just. Yeah. Sonic.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> In a previous thread Dragoneer (I think) mentioned that no income was generated from cub porn. It's not like cub porn artists pay for ads or anything.


 I've noticed that.


----------



## HappyBunny (Nov 27, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> And cub porn bans even legit characters that look younger than they actually are in sexual situations (Hunny, Shippo, Koenma, etc). Going off purely on what is generally accepted as what an 18+ year old looks like clearly can not work for Sonic-styled characters. There are some characters in the Sonic universe that are thousands of years in age but look like teenagers. Cases like these must be factored in the rules as well.
> 
> Like it or not, an ignorable number of people who exclusively draw stuff that will not pass the cub porn rule will leave FA and take the money generating traffic with them.


 
1: no it doesn't.
2: they didn't generate any money for the site.
3: I think that's been mentioned already anyway. Post cub pr0n somewhere else. Because it's not welcome here, anymore. No hard feelings. Just not allowed.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

Sonic art does bring in a lot of views/users/new registrations though. It may not make up the bulk of FA, but it's kinda the place that Sonic artists go. It would be a shame to lose the sizeable Sonic community that exists here. There are of course many who don't draw X-rated stuff, but a lot of Sonic artists either draw mature art or both, and those that draw only mature may end up having to leave, while those who do both may also leave and just post at DA etc. I know a fair few Sonic artists who use DA for their clean art and FA for the NSFW versions, my account included.

It won't be the end of the world if the Sonic artists wind up leaving, but it will be sad for the Sonic community here.


----------



## HappyBunny (Nov 27, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> In a previous thread Dragoneer (I think) mentioned that no income was generated from cub porn. It's not like cub porn artists pay for ads or anything.


 
And that's probably for a reason. Because I think, deep down, Cub porn artists know that it's not right. They know others think it isn't right. And stepping up and putting out an ad will shine a light down on them, and with it will come a shitstorm.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

I was under the impression that characters like Hunny, Shippo, and Koenma fall under that loli/shota rule that cub porn ban now replaces.

There's a large majority of Sonic artists that don't wish to be associated with cub porn, but get that label stuck to them anyway.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, you can always draw Sonic and his friends.  It doesn't mean a penis/vagina/boobs have to be added. lol


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

I see a lot of Sonic art that isn't X-rated. More than the porn in fact, but perhaps I am not looking in the right place. Anyways, aging them up shouldn't be difficult. All the drawings I see of Rouge the bat she has breasts the size of her head. There is no way she is 17 in some of those.

I think Sonic artists/that particular niche of FA will be just fine.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

HappyBunny said:


> And that's probably for a reason. Because I think, deep down, Cub porn artists know that it's not right. They know others think it isn't right. And stepping up and putting out an ad will shine a light down on them, and with it will come a shitstorm.


 That's the conscience coming into play.  At first it's strong, but the more someone ignores it, the harder it is to hear it.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 27, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> There's a large majority of Sonic artists that don't wish to be associated with cub porn, but get that label stuck to them anyway.


 
Exactly.
Those people will then get crap like this:



HappyBunny said:


> And that's probably for a reason. Because I think, deep down, Cub porn artists know that it's not right. They know others think it isn't right. And stepping up and putting out an ad will shine a light down on them, and with it will come a shitstorm.


 
said to them.
By people like grandpriest who can't even be bothered to justify themself yet demand that everyone else does.
And that's the world we live in.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> Anyways, aging them up shouldn't be difficult. All the drawings I see of Rouge the bat she has breasts the size of her head. There is no way she is 17 in some of those.


 
Rouge has massive boobs anyway, canonically. In SA2:Battle they JIGGLE @_@ She could very easily be 17 in the pics. But what worries me more is that there might end up being a 'checklist' of sorts, and while characters like Rouge are naturally... buxom, a lot of the Sonic females aren't so fortunate. Sally is the same age as Rouge, but pretty much flat-chested. I mean, she wears an open vest or no shirt at all quite often. No boobs.

So if someone draws her in porn and she's faithfully as flatchested and lacking in curves (because of the toony style of the cartoon she was in), how can the artist PROVE that she's one year older than in canon? She's not gonna magically spring massive breasts and hips between the age of 17 and 18. Those are the cases I worry about being so ambiguous.


----------



## HappyBunny (Nov 27, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> I was under the impression that characters like Hunny, Shippo, and Koenma fall under that loli/shota rule that cub porn ban now replaces.
> 
> There's a large majority of Sonic artists that don't wish to be associated with cub porn, but get that label stuck to them anyway.


 
Honestly, I don't even know who those people are off-hand.
But I think the characters depicted in sexual situations must be representative of the fact that they are of a mature age enough to be engaged in such behaviour. 
...having looked up Shippo, then, you're right. It's like Claudia from Interview with a Vampire. She never matures. She never becomes a real woman. No matter how old her soul is, her body is still too young. And the body is INTENDED to represent a child. The story was WRITTEN with the INTENTION that the character would look like a CHILD. But actually be really old. So. Unfortunately, yeah. That's Loli/Shota/Pedoporn or whatever.

But, you can have characters whom are intended to be fully matured, with less pronounced secondary characteristics. So long as it's known that they are mature.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

HappyBunny said:


> Honestly, I don't even know who those people are off-hand.
> But I think the characters depicted in sexual situations must be representative of the fact that they are of a mature age enough to be engaged in such behaviour.
> ...having looked up Shippo, then, you're right. It's like Claudia from Interview with a Vampire. She never matures. She never becomes a real woman. No matter how old her soul is, her body is still too young. And the body is INTENDED to represent a child. The story was WRITTEN with the INTENTION that the character would look like a CHILD. But actually be really old. So. Unfortunately, yeah. That's Loli/Shota/Pedoporn or whatever.
> 
> But, you can have characters whom are intended to be fully matured, with less pronounced secondary characteristics. So long as it's known that they are mature.


 Exactly.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> Rouge has massive boobs anyway, canonically.



I do believe the plate over her heart does confuse it a little, but looking back I see what you mean.



> In SA2:Battle they JIGGLE @_@ She could very easily be 17 in the pics. But what worries me more is that there might end up being a 'checklist' of sorts, and while characters like Rouge are naturally... buxom, a lot of the Sonic females aren't so fortunate. Sally is the same age as Rouge, but pretty much flat-chested. I mean, she wears an open vest or no shirt at all quite often. No boobs.
> 
> So if someone draws her in porn and she's faithfully as flatchested and lacking in curves (because of the toony style of the cartoon she was in), how can the artist PROVE that she's one year older than in canon? She's not gonna magically spring massive breasts and hips between the age of 17 and 18. Those are the cases I worry about being so ambiguous.



One of the traits I actually always loved about Sally to be honest. She could be aged up by changing the style of her clothing or how curvaceous she might be without actually changing her more or less ambiguous nature. And the artist can't prove it. They can write a little blurb about how it is the 'future' instead, but ultimately it will be left up to the mods to decide.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, you could make her 'curvy', but she's a very androgynous tomboy to begin with. If she's 17 and totally flatchested with a boyish look to her, she's not going to suddenly become curvy overnight, even aged up. I guess it may just end up with artists having to sacrifice style by adding traits that don't exist for the character. It's sad if it comes to that, but hopefully she doesn't look 'childish' enough to be considered 'cub' even if she's not, you know, bootylicious.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> Yeah, you could make her 'curvy', but she's a very androgynous tomboy to begin with. If she's 17 and totally flatchested with a boyish look to her, she's not going to suddenly become curvy overnight, even aged up. I guess it may just end up with artists having to sacrifice style by adding traits that don't exist for the character. It's sad if it comes to that, but hopefully she doesn't look 'childish' enough to be considered 'cub' even if she's not, you know, bootylicious.


 Do you have a picture of what she looks like?


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> Do you have a picture of what she looks like?



You can pretty much just google her, you get a schwack of images. They style between the old Sally and the current Sally is much different now.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> You can pretty much just google her, you get a schwack of images. They style between the old Sally and the current Sally is much different now.


 Interesting.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

To be fair, the second pic is a fan art, not official. Current Sally varies a lot depending on the comic artist, also. One artist draws her with very human animÃ© 'magical girl' proportions, with big boobs and curvy hips too. But other artists keep her closer to the SatAM (first pic) style, just with a smaller head.

You can see how drawing her SatAM style might make it harder to define her age, given how she looks there.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> To be fair, the second pic is a fan art, not official. Current Sally varies a lot depending on the comic artist, also. One artist draws her with very human animÃ© 'magical girl' proportions, with big boobs and curvy hips too. But other artists keep her closer to the SatAM (first pic) style, just with a smaller head.
> 
> You can see how drawing her SatAM style might make it harder to define her age, given how she looks there.



Is it? That's pretty much how I remember her when I stopped reading the comics. Well. Here's this then, from the comic. Looks pretty much the same. And yeah, in the end it ultimately was determined by whoever was hired on at the time as artist.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah. The artists vary issue to issue. The pic you just showed makes her look very 'womanly', gives her cleavage etc... other comic artists don't draw her that way. It's crazy how much her appearance changes, issue to issue. I never did like the overly human-proportioned 'animÃ©' look she was given for a while. They even gave her long flowing hair for a time. It was a total slap in the face when she's always been such an androgynous tomboyish character who rejected princess ideals, and that was why I loved her.

I don't tend to draw Sal, and especially not in sexual situations, but if I DID draw her, I wouldn't want to have to draw her with boobs and curves when the art is meant to be representative of how she was in SatAM/much of the comics, where despite being 17 (18 in the art, obviously), she didn't have a feminine shape at all.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> Yeah. The artists vary issue to issue. The pic you just showed makes her look very 'womanly', gives her cleavage etc... other comic artists don't draw her that way. It's crazy how much her appearance changes, issue to issue. I never did like the overly human-proportioned 'animÃ©' look she was given for a while. They even gave her long flowing hair for a time. It was a total slap in the face when she's always been such an androgynous tomboyish character who rejected princess ideals, and that was why I loved her.
> 
> I don't tend to draw Sal, and especially not in sexual situations, but if I DID draw her, I wouldn't want to have to draw her with boobs and curves when the art is meant to be representative of how she was in SatAM/much of the comics, where despite being 17 (18 in the art, obviously), she didn't have a feminine shape at all.


 
*nods nods* Like I said earlier, I much preferred her tomboyish as well. It was a good choice of style for her. Sally and Julie-Su are still favourites of mine, but they were sort of pushed to the backburner and that's sort of when I lost interest.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> *nods nods* Like I said earlier, I much preferred her tomboyish as well. It was a good choice of style for her. Sally and Julie-Su are still favourites of mine, but they were sort of pushed to the backburner and that's sort of when I lost interest.


 How many girlfriends has Sonic had in all the time-line that we know of?


----------



## LLiz (Nov 27, 2010)

I actually would really like to see more art of Sonic characters aged in their mid 20's, both clean and not clean. 
There has been some done in the past I've actually quite liked it.


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> How many girlfriends has Sonic had in all the timel-ine that we know of?


 
I would like to say around 4 in the Archie comics. Sally, Minna, then he stole Tails's girlfriend Fiona... and there was one more but I cant remember her name. XD;;;



HappyBunny said:


> 3:  I think that's been mentioned already anyway. Post cub pr0n somewhere  else. Because it's not welcome here, anymore. No hard feelings. Just not  allowed.



Please, stop making generalizations about the Sonic art community. Most of us dont draw cub porn, nor was is our intentions. I find that ridding the site of cub art is a good thing to do in the long run, however, people with your opinion wrongfully accuse Sonic artists of drawing cub knowingly when we do not. 

I really hate how many people here are openly spreading lies about our section of the furry art community.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

4? really? Well. It has been a really long time for me, and I never played the video games except for the super old Sega ones. Which I still have cause they are awesome. *sticks Jurassic Park in Sonic and Knuckles and plays the crazy sphere game*


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> *sticks Jurassic Park in Sonic and Knuckles and plays the crazy sphere game*


 OMG I remember that! lol
It was pretty cool back in the day.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> How many girlfriends has Sonic had in all the time-line that we know of?


 
If you're asking how many girlfriends Sonic has had where Sonic returns the feelings of love, Sally and Fiona.

Mina Mongoose doesn't count because they never hooked up, Mina essentially took over Amy's role of obsessive fangirl for like 50 issues.

I keep jumping around from this thread to the other thread @___@ But someone mentioned that if we don't want the cub ban to affect us, then we shouldn't be drawing genitals. I don't draw genitals on my art, but they are obviously teenage looking Sonic characters having sex.

I hate how people like to point out that using Tails and Cream in any sexual situations is considered cub. I mean yes, we do realize that without aging them up, it's cub. The issue are the teenage characters engaging in sexual/romantic bed activities. With the exception of Rotor, they look exactly the same 30 years later but with alternate clothing. 

There's a good number of folks who want to stay faithful to the style, which includes any natural traits they come with. Sally is a good example. Whether she is 17 or 18, she is a sexually mature woman at that point. Adding more curves or boobs to make her conform with human standards of what is acceptable for an 18 year old human woman doesn't sit right with me.




And people, Rouge is 18, I have no idea why localized manuals made her 17. But anyway perhaps we should probably move on and draw more Vanilla x Eggman pr0nz.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> If you're asking how many girlfriends Sonic has had where Sonic returns the feelings of love, Sally and Fiona.
> 
> Mina Mongoose doesn't count because they never hooked up, Mina essentially took over Amy's role of obsessive fangirl for like 50 issues.
> 
> ...


I think it's best to not worry about it until an admin makes an official announcement on what's allowed and what's not.  If this doesn't happen and they allow the confusion to continue ... I don't know.
But the only thing we can go by now is the decision of an admin, and they are being sparse at the moment.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

Hopefully the final clarifications doesn't come on like.... day 20 of the 21 day rule. Been 3 days now LOL.


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 27, 2010)

How about considering the ages of the characters according to their species? If Tails is 8, his age in dog's years is actually 45.

Besides, what 8 years old do you know that can grow such a massive boner, as seen in so many sonic porn pictures? That doesn't add up, man.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

FakerFace said:


> I would like to say around 4 in the Archie comics. Sally, Minna, then he stole Tails's girlfriend Fiona... and there was one more but I cant remember her name. XD;;;


 
He didn't steal Fiona from Tails. Fiona and Tails were never an item; Tails had a major crush on Fi but it wasn't mutual. The 'Fiona' that Tails actually dated was a robot version of her which ended up trying to kill him, hence why he had feelings for the real Fi when she showed up. Real Fi, however, didn't feel the same. She dated Sonic for a while (causing Sonic and Tails to have a major falling out), but it turned out that she ACTUALLY was in love with Scourge (Sonic's evil twin), who was masquerading as Sonic when she met him. Phew~!

So yeah, Sonic was dating Fiona for a while, but she betrayed the Freedom Fighters and ended up evil. The only other who Sonic dated properly was Sally, who's been his on-off girlfriend since the comics began (and was his romantic interest in the SatAM cartoon the comics were based on). 

Sonic has a reputation for being a 'player' in the comics, but more often it's that girls want to date him (Amy, Mina, etc) but Sonic's not interested.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Hopefully the final clarifications doesn't come  on like.... day 20 of the 21 day rule. Been 3 days now LOL.


 Right.  From some of the things I've heard (and the recent experiences to boot), my faith is dropping.  Hopefully, that faith can be restored so the staff can show that they are truly competent.  I'm sure it would be a win-win factor.


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 27, 2010)

lol I think we're also not taking into consideration how many nameless females he has flings with on the side.

Come on, you all know he does it. Fastest thing alive can get alot done in like 15 years of comic book. lol


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> How about considering the ages of the characters according to their species? If Tails is 8, his age in dog's years is actually 45.
> 
> Besides, what 8 years old do you know that can grow such a massive boner, as seen in so many sonic porn pictures? That doesn't add up, man.


 
Tails' game age of 8 never sat right with me, to be honest. He may look young and be voiced by young sounding VAs (usually by a woman), but his personality and skill-set are much more advanced than any 8-year-old I ever met. Yeah, he's a super-genius (builds planes, computers, can read binary fluently, can pilot aircraft like a pro), but at age 8 he also ACTS far more mature... I just can't see him as being half Sonic's age and not even in double digits. It just kinda boggles my brain how he can possibly be 8. His ages in most of the other media excluding AoStH where he was 4 make a bit more sense to me (10, 11, 14 respectively). I tend to think of him as only a few years younger than Sonic rather than 8 years younger than him, and that way my brain hurts less when I see a 16-year-old who is super-best-friends with a supposed 8-year-old XD Canon is weird, but eh. Some people like Tails as 8 cause it's cute, but I prefer to age him up so it fits more with his personality and abilities. I don't think of him as cub, despite his canon age, because to me all the Sonic characters I like are not cub-like at all.


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 27, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> Tails' game age of 8 never sat right with me, to be honest. He may look young and be voiced by young sounding VAs (usually by a woman), but his personality and skill-set are much more advanced than any 8-year-old I ever met. Yeah, he's a super-genius (builds planes, computers, can read binary fluently, can pilot aircraft like a pro), but at age 8 he also ACTS far more mature... I just can't see him as being half Sonic's age and not even in double digits. It just kinda boggles my brain how he can possibly be 8. His ages in most of the other media excluding AoStH where he was 4 make a bit more sense to me (10, 11, 14 respectively). I tend to think of him as only a few years younger than Sonic rather than 8 years younger than him, and that way my brain hurts less when I see a 16-year-old who is super-best-friends with a supposed 8-year-old XD Canon is weird, but eh. Some people like Tails as 8 cause it's cute, but I prefer to age him up so it fits more with his personality and abilities. I don't think of him as cub, despite his canon age, because to me all the Sonic characters I like are not cub-like at all.


 

These arguments about their official and mental ages should just be dropped. It doesnt matter how old a character is officially. It matters if they are drawn in such a way that suggests they are a child while taking into account the rather cartoony look of the character. I know plenty of people who act older than they are, that doesnt mean they arent still that age!


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

FakerFace said:


> lol I think we're also not taking into consideration how many nameless females he has flings with on the side.
> 
> Come on, you all know he does it. Fastest thing alive can get alot done in like 15 years of comic book. lol


 
To be fair, the time period where he was hitting on everyone with girlybits (Mina, Amy, even Bunnie!) it wasn't actually him. It was Scourge ('Evil Sonic' at the time, pre-transformation) pretending to be him to mess everything up.

I don't think Sonic's had many flings in the comics... he's usually either with Sal or with no one. In AoStH he was a total ladykiller though XD


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 27, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> I don't think Sonic's had many flings in the comics... he's usually either with Sal or with no one. In AoStH he was a total ladykiller though XD


 
Yeah, keep telling yourself that. *winknudge* ;3

Sonic has alot of free time between fighting Baldy Nosehair for world peace. And a whoooole lot of energy. I'm just picking on you though! lol


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

FakerFace said:


> These arguments about their official and mental ages should just be dropped. It doesnt matter how old a character is officially. It matters if they are drawn in such a way that suggests they are a child while taking into account the rather cartoony look of the character. I know plenty of people who act older than they are, that doesnt mean they arent still that age!


 
Oh, no, I'm not making excuses for drawing him as a child. I always age him up. I'm just saying that 8 seems a bit TOO young for someone who can fly a plane, read binary, build a computer, and save the world repeatedly, fighting bots and making mature decisions. I'm not saying that I think he's got the maturity of an adult - just that the age of 8 seems a bit low for me to believe. Nothing to do with art, because even if I say I feel he should be canonically 13 or 14, he'd still technically be cub. It was just a comment on how I find it hard to believe he's only 8, and I tend to see him maturity wise as being similar to the rest (who are all technically still cub).

Sorry for the confusion. It wasn't meant to be an art-related comment at all, more just a train of thought. I'd never dream of drawing him canonically and saying it's not cub, even if I felt he was as mature as the rest. He looks like a little kid, and that won't change. I just don't think he acts like an 8 year old.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

FakerFace said:


> Yeah, keep telling yourself that. *winknudge* ;3
> Baldy Nosehair


 
Oh man, Sonic Colours has THE best dialogue... â™¥ I LOL'd.


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 27, 2010)

Dont worry I wasnt accusing you of anything, however I keep reading people use this excuse and it doesnt cut it. That and "8 in fox years is like X amount of human years". Trust me, people outside the fandom wont see it that way. If it has a child's penis and he's in a sexual situation, it's cub porn, plain and simple. They simply dont want to associate it, and dont care what fox/dog/cat/otter/dragon years are.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

Game canon, the only characters that can be mentally cub are Cream and Charmy. I personally think Charmy shouldn't be a cub because he's past the larvae stage for bees.

I typed this long post in the other thread and it got closed, baw I don't wanna retype everything. But what I basically wanted to say is that the footnotes for the Cub Porn Ban policy will be longer than the actual policies. The policy is bound to have many exceptions. There are many people who don't RP or represent themselves/deal with mammals at all. You can't apply the age 18 rule on avians, reptilians, and insectoids that were originally never meant to have mammalian traits like breasts, big hips, and mammal equivalent to the penis. You can not apply the age 18 rule to characters who love to draw Ecco the Dolphin in sexually perilous situations. I'm not sure if Ecco is 18+ years of age in human years, but he is a sexually mature dolphin. I firmly believe we should be going off by how sexually mature the character being portrayed is.

As for making Sonic chars go off by years of their feral counterparts, not sure how well that'll go. I mean... age is just a freaking number that was collectively decided by a few countries' governments should be the number of adulthood. There are a butt ton of other countries that still have their children wed/bear childing well before age 18. 

But anyway, um... yes, the footnotes/exceptions are going to be longer than the actual policies.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

FakerFace said:


> Dont worry I wasnt accusing you of anything, however I keep reading people use this excuse and it doesnt cut it. That and "8 in fox years is like X amount of human years". Trust me, *people outside the fandom wont see it that way.* If it has a child's penis and he's in a sexual situation, it's cub porn, plain and simple. They simply dont want to associate it, and dont care what fox/dog/cat/otter/dragon years are.


 That is exactly what needs to be kept in mind.  The main reason the cub stuff is going is because 'Neer needs to find someone to accept him. They won't do so if the people in the fandom twist things in a way the people outside the fandom won't contemplate.  They'll see a child character having sex.  That's it.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

So like, I wonder how did Tails killed Ash in order to marry Mina.


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 27, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> There are a butt ton of other countries that still have their children wed/bear childing well before age 18.


 
FA doesnt care what middle-easterners or tribal groups in South America are doing with their underage children. Here it's illegal!


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

FakerFace said:


> FA doesnt care what middle-easterners or tribal groups in South America are doing with their underage children. Here it's illegal!


 I don't have knowledge on the child bearing part while underage, but with parental consent, people can marry before they turn 18 here.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

FakerFace said:


> Dont worry I wasnt accusing you of anything, however I keep reading people use this excuse and it doesnt cut it. That and "8 in fox years is like X amount of human years". Trust me, people outside the fandom wont see it that way. If it has a child's penis and he's in a sexual situation, it's cub porn, plain and simple. They simply dont want to associate it, and dont care what fox/dog/cat/otter/dragon years are.


 
Yeah, I totally get that and have no intention of attempting to skirt around the issue with 'mental age' crap. My only concern is, and has always been, ageing up the characters believably without completely warping the style. The fact that Sonic as a 46-year-old married man with kids looks identical to his 16-year-old self shows how little age seems to actually change the cast XD But I'm sure it can be done. I think it may end up being more a case of steering clear of 'cubby' features rather than trying to add 'adult' features which don't actually exist in the style (see the whole thing about boob-less curve-less canonically 17 Sally who probably wouldn't change much at just one year older...).

It's a minefield, and I know in the end it comes down solely to whether it "looks like cub", no matter what the artists intended physical age for the character is.


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 27, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> I don't have knowledge on the child bearing part while underage, but with parental consent, people can marry before they turn 18 here.


 
Yeaaaah well, Sonic characters dont have parents to give them consent. lol It doesnt really help us confused Sonic artists.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

FakerFace said:


> Yeaaaah well, Sonic characters dont have parents to give them consent. lol It doesnt really help us confused Sonic artists.


 Hee hee, ya.
Again, (I don't know how many times I've repeated this, but it needs to be done) an official announcement or notification of someone working on said announcement to tell us, specifically, what is okay and not would be the best thing to do now.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

I suppose it's taking a while because it needs to be done exactly right, to avoid it being totally picked apart, contradicting itself, or having loopholes. Better to wait a bit for a really good thorough set of rules than have it dashed out haphazardly and need countless revisions whilst simply confusing us all further, I guess


----------



## Konda (Nov 27, 2010)

Jet is younger than Sonic. 
I did not know that.

edit: Elise is 17 I think


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes Elise is 17 =P And she looks like a fully matured Final Fantasy character to me.


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 27, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Yes Elise is 17 =P And she looks like a fully matured Final Fantasy character to me.


 
I wouldnt touch that subject with a ten foot pole. lol


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 27, 2010)

Luckily it was all retconned and never actually happened, canonically. What a mess that game was.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> I suppose it's taking a while because it needs to be done exactly right, to avoid it being totally picked apart, contradicting itself, or having loopholes. Better to wait a bit for a really good thorough set of rules than have it dashed out haphazardly and need countless revisions whilst simply confusing us all further, I guess


 Right.  I hope so too.  But, there's that chance nothing is even being worked on concerning it, so a notification that they are would be nice.
Or maybe that's asking too much? XP


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm definitely hoping for the best but preparing for the worst over here @_@


----------



## Chaoman16 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rouge..17!?

I know a writer with a massive boner for her (and commissions boatloads of pieces with her), and he won't be happy about this.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

Rouge is *18* according to original source materials.


----------



## Chaoman16 (Nov 27, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Rouge is *18* according to original source materials.



And how many English speaking people are going to BOTHER to look up the JPN age? They'll go by the ENG material sadly. Not to mention the people who like Amy but hate Rough going "IF I CAN'T POST MY AMY PORNZ, HE CAN'T POST ROUGH PORNZ!!!!" You know it will happen with Sonicfags* as broken as that base is.

* - Sonicfags as in the Sonic Fans that take it TOO FAR.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

Many firmly established fan sites (non Freewebs type) list her age as 18. The Sonic Heroes manual is the only English source I can find that lists her age as 17. This isn't the first time localization slapped a random age on a character (Charmy's age used to be 16 in US manuals, but age was not explicitly stated in the Japanese manuals of Knuckles Chaotix).

If we're going to go with canon ages, it would make sense to go with the original canon source. Amy was once called Princess Sally in an American manual. Guess what I'm saying is that localized manuals are extremely poor source materials.

Most non Sonic knowledgeable people will not believe you if you said Rouge is under 18 anyhow, so she should be safe from the cub purge.


----------



## Chaoman16 (Nov 27, 2010)

And I'm saying never underestimate the ignorance of people outside of Sonic group. Though al we can do now is play it by ear. While fan sites to keep track are nice, it would give more weight if we got info from an OFFICIAL source.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 27, 2010)

Can't get more official than a SEGA of Japan ran Sonic site or a Sonic Team of Japan co-produced anime =P http://www.absoluteanime.com/sonic_x/rouge.jpg

Sonic was initially invented by the Japanese, it would make sense to follow their character stats... most of the time.


----------



## woofwoofwoof (Nov 28, 2010)

The obvious solution to this problem has already been discussed, actually.  It's right here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4862361


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 28, 2010)

woofwoofwoof said:


> The obvious solution to this problem has already been discussed, actually.  It's right here:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4862361


 lol 
That's cute. XD
We'll just have to wait for an official announcement at this point.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 28, 2010)

Damn lag double post


----------



## Charrio (Nov 28, 2010)

woofwoofwoof said:


> The obvious solution to this problem has already been discussed, actually.  It's right here:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4862361


 
Lol yes troll the admins and mock the decision made trying to find loopholes 
I'd like to see that one fly


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 28, 2010)

So like, since the only human traits Sonic has is human-like thinking process and being bipedal, and he looks nothing like a hedgehog, we should treat all Sonic characters as if they're an alien race, and therefore can not have Earth human attributes of the number 18 applied to them.


Hey it's worth a shot.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 28, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> So like, since the only human traits Sonic has is human-like thinking process and being bipedal, and he looks nothing like a hedgehog, we should treat all Sonic characters as if they're an alien race, and therefore can not have Earth human attributes of the number 18 applied to them.
> 
> 
> Hey it's worth a shot.


 
Lol i would think not, in the fact that since they are alien as you propose. 
They as a viewer have to assign what i think is the equivalent human age as i see it. 
Since the only reference i have to go on is my human experience, so..... I see kids, lol


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 28, 2010)

I see cute cuddle fuzzy animals that talk and save the world. Well... most of them aren't fuzzy but still.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2010)

You heard the man... only eggman porn.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 29, 2010)

But I only want to draw Eggman porn when Eggy's with Sonic =(


----------



## Grendel (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh dear god. This thread is an abomination. I hope all this sonic (aka cub porn) gets thrown off FA.


----------



## Norithics (Nov 30, 2010)

You wanna know what the _real _answer is?

 It depends on the style. Because the rule explicitly states that they have to be _without question, under the general legal age_.  So what does that mean? Visually? Canonically? Unless FA wants to  become DeviantArt, it's visually. And from a pornographic connoisseur's  perspective, Tails has appeared as anything from an infant to a 30 year  old biker depending on who's drawing him. And noodly arms aren't really a  kid's trademark.



Grendel said:


> Oh dear god. This thread is an abomination. I hope all this sonic (aka cub porn) gets thrown off FA.


 
Oh no, an abomination to Furry. How will we _ever_ restore our pride.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 30, 2010)

Grendel said:


> Oh dear god. This thread is an abomination. I hope all this sonic (aka cub porn) gets thrown off FA.


 
You can hope all you like, but unless it is unmistakably underage, it  will stay. Sonic porn =/= cub porn by default. I'm sorry that you don't  care for Sonic porn, but your own bias fortunately has no impact on what  remains and what goes.

Yes, a fair amount of Sonic stuff will go under the purge for featuring  obviously teen/pre-teen characters. But equally, plenty will stay. This  thread is simply a conversation in which the line between what goes and  what stays is explored and the grey areas more solidly defined  (exploring what constitutes style and what needs to be altered outside  of that, etc).

In the end, haters gonna hate, but the Sonic porn base on FA ain't goin' anywhere.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 30, 2010)

I think the rule should be that if it's Tails, then no questions asked it's cub.

Seems fair.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 30, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I think the rule should be that if it's Tails, then no questions asked it's cub.
> 
> Seems fair.


 
Or how about the rule should be if it's unaltered sonic characters, it's never cub.

Seems fair.
I fail to see how someone could see something that can grab around its whole body with one hand and has a head bigger than its torso as anything that is even remotely "human".
And protecting imaginary humanoid children from harm is our grand duty now after all. Right?


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 30, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I think the rule should be that if it's Tails, then no questions asked it's cub.
> 
> Seems fair.


 
Nope. If it's unmistakably under 18, it's cub, that is so far the only absolute rule. You can't make up arbitrary rules. Tails can be drawn and NOT be cub, so how is it at all 'fair' that ALL Tails art should be considered cub?


----------



## Wolfiefang (Nov 30, 2010)

Instead of quoting Xenke a third time I'll just consider it understood he's wrong =)
There's a difference between furry that is human transformed into animal... and characters that are creatures given human qualities. You could say the original creators have a right to call their age, but then we have to admit that anyone who draws anything has that right and we break up our own rule.

If we seriously want to take this horrible rule and make it reality it has to go by looks. It's all about looks, and I think because most characters don't really have anyway of telling their age, it's pretty much legal age until you get obvious with it. From the OP I think anything he wrote as 14 or up is going to look 18. anything lower is going to look too young. I HATE to lose tails, but unless you modify his look to look older (seriously no joke with that mustache) you're going to have problems.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha, I don't think I'd go as far as the moustache. But there are a few ways to make Tails look a little 'older' without killing the style. Making sure he doesn't have 'cub-like' genetalia, for a start (of course, size isn't everything... I kinda cringe at the idea of giving him huge junk, but if it looks physically mature - i.e. not babyish/childlike - then it should be fine). If he's in a pic with other Sonic characters, shrink the height discrepancy a bit - Tails is a fair bit shorter than Sonic canonically. Bump him up a few inches so that he's almost as tall as Sonic, then he logically must be older than canon since he's grown some. Subtly alter his proportions so that his head-to-body ratio isn't QUITE as extreme. All Sonic characters have huge heads, but a small ratio change can make all the difference. Etc etc. I think Tails will be fine


----------



## Wolfiefang (Nov 30, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> Haha, I don't think I'd go as far as the moustache. But there are a few ways to make Tails look a little 'older' without killing the style. Making sure he doesn't have 'cub-like' genetalia, for a start (of course, size isn't everything... I kinda cringe at the idea of giving him huge junk, but if it looks physically mature - i.e. not babyish/childlike - then it should be fine).



I really don't think this will work on it's own. Wouldn't it just look like hyper cub? I mean otherwise I know a few cub artist's day you've made. You'd really have to do a little of everything you said to make it work... I think. Which may have been what you where saying.

Really I don't know how this will work. I keep looking at pictures of tails in every way possible and I keep saying to myself... WHY THE @#$( WON'T YOU GROW UP TAILS! Seriously... every picture. I keep looking at it and I keep hearing that damned childish voice! No matter what! 
Except.. oddly enough.. when I put a mustache on him... then it turned into a 12 year old trying to buy beer with his deep voice... DAMN YOU TAILS!!!


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 30, 2010)

Well yes, I meant combining all these things into a subtle but obvious 'shift' in age and maturity. fact is, Tails is a 'cute' character... his very design makes him difficult to age up because he is small and fuzzy and innocent and curvy and androgynous. But I suppose he would change at least a little if he were older, even if the SEGA style doesn't lend itself that well to that sort of thing (again, looking back at how 46-year-old Sonic looks IDENTICAL to his 16-year-old self). But it is doable, I think.


----------



## Chaoman16 (Nov 30, 2010)

The easiest course would be to draw the characters in a NON-Sonic style. The biggest issue will come from the purest who will refuse to try this or yell "THAT'S NOT TAILS!!!!"


----------



## Grendel (Nov 30, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> In the end, haters gonna hate, but the Sonic porn base on FA ain't goin' anywhere.


LAWL. 
You'll go to InkBunny. Oh wait, AlertPay dropped Inkbunny too. And SoFurry. 
Truth is if you want this crap make your own damn site and then you can have all the sonic (cub) porn you want.
THANK YOU INSANE KANGAROO! <3


----------



## ZoomSwish (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm sorry that you feel so belligerent over the issue, but Sonic porn ain't going anywhere. as long as it's within the rules, it will stay right here. I have no intention of moving right over to Inkbunny, and I know plenty of Sonic artists who feel the same. You're not writing the rules, and as long as the rules don't directly target Sonic porn (which they won't), we are fine â™¥


----------



## Xenke (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok then, as long as it doesn't look like cub porn it can stay.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 30, 2010)

So like Tails as a 40 year old looks like a teenage engineer fighter pilot. With ear fuzzies. Warning: Hobo Sonic and slight angsting alert http://blazefire.mooglecavern.com/temp/archie_teasers/25_years_later.jpg

I still say we should judge them as if they're an alien race due to lacking human proportions and most traits of a human. And the fact that some of them don't even look like their animal counterparts.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 30, 2010)

I find this thread humorous with each new post.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> So like Tails as a 40 year old looks like a teenage engineer fighter pilot. With ear fuzzies. Warning: Hobo Sonic and slight angsting alert http://blazefire.mooglecavern.com/temp/archie_teasers/25_years_later.jpg
> 
> I still say we should judge them as if they're an alien race due to lacking human proportions and most traits of a human. And the fact that some of them don't even look like their animal counterparts.


 
That is pretty messed up. He does have lines under his eyes though, so the artist made the effort to show some aging, most sonic style is just so featureless.


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah that particular artist shows eye wrinkles. Most others don't =p And Knuckles is wrinkleless throughout all artist styles (though then again Echidna lifespan seems to be 200+ in the comics).


----------



## Wolfiefang (Nov 30, 2010)

As much as I want to judge them as an alien race.. then we almost need to judge everything as an alien race because someone can claim it. Again, rule stupid, but rule need to stay focus on how it looks. Alien, Human, Animal. If it looks too young it's too young because of it's looks. The problem is with characters that look young... no mater what you do! which is Tails.. Tails is... magical. I almost want to turn this into a how do we age tails thread XD


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 30, 2010)

Wolfiefang said:


> I almost want to turn this into a how do we age tails thread XD



rofl Good one... in all seriousness, it's been a few days now and still no word on their rule clarifications. It's not like they gave us unlimited time to figure out whats going on, here.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Yeah that particular artist shows eye wrinkles. Most others don't =p And Knuckles is wrinkleness throughout all artist styles (though then again Echidna lifespan seems to be 200+ in the comics).


 Most others don't, but artists can actually do something to show age, therefore aging up shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wolfiefang said:


> As much as I want to judge them as an alien race.. then we almost need to judge everything as an alien race because someone can claim it.


 
Doesn't the canon even imply they literally are an alien race?
It all happens on some planet called mobius or something, doesn't it? That ain't earth, ya know.
Did that just blow your mind?


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 1, 2010)

Actually, that's highly dependant on the canon. In the comics and cartoons, it's Mobius. In the OVA, it's Planet Freedom. In the games, it's simply Earth. In Sonic X, Sonic and co came from another planet to Earth. But if you DO subscribe to the 'Mobius' canon - Mobius is actually a future Earth (like, 3,000 years in our future) and NOT an alien world (;


----------



## Wolfiefang (Dec 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Doesn't the canon even imply they literally are an alien race?
> It all happens on some planet called mobius or something, doesn't it? That ain't earth, ya know.
> Did that just blow your mind?



No worries, I was wearing my helmet. Cleanup was a breeze! Yeah I know they pretty much are an alien race, and by pretty much I mean YES they are. I mean tails has two tails... and can fly with them! That's just not the issue here.

Aren't furries from space? I mean they don't exist on earth right now do they? So the whole point here is that this Cub rule does not give aliens some special get out of jail free card. I mean think of all the cartoon characters not sonic that are a little more like their animals but also look rather young. Where's the line on how alien you look or act? Obviously sonc isn't the only one that's going to suffer. All of rule 34 will suffer.

Overall it can't matter. It's just how young it looks. I'll say it a million times, It's a stupid rule, but it would have to be based on how people on the outside without any knowledge of the picture see it. If they see a child, it's not allowed. This isn't about artistic value, this is about the image of the site unfrotunetly. It's like a fancy restaurant not letting you in because you're not dressed up right. It's not that you're not wearing good expensive clothes, if that your clothes isn't what they want. Except it's not a restaurant it's the stupid laws of the UK, Canada, and Aussieland.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wolfiefang said:


> It's just how young it looks.


 
Not only that but also how "animal" and how "stylized" it looks.
Feral thingies aren't affected by that rule, something which you can't even tell wtf it is in the first place isn't either. I guess.
Good luck consistently measuring that.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 1, 2010)

Wolfiefang said:


> I mean tails has three tails... and can fly with them!



D:

Two tails.


----------



## Wolfiefang (Dec 1, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> D:
> 
> Two tails.



WHAT! FAKE QUOTE! I totally put two tails... after i edited it... Thanks XD 



9_6 said:


> Not only that but also how "animal" and how "stylized" it looks.
> Feral thingies aren't affected by that rule, something which you can't even tell wtf it is in the first place isn't either. I guess.
> Good luck consistently measuring that.



From my understanding this is NOT true. Feral cub is still a cub. What people THINK the age looks like is the age that is used for the cub rule. This is only my understanding from what little they've said. We'll have a better understanding HOPEFULLY before they force us to remove everything XD

I agree in a lot of cases it's going to be very controversial because there's so little to go from unless someone openly admits an age in the description. That's kinda why the US didn't pass the laws against this stuff.

It's also how lolicon porn and such makes it to the US XD "I swear they're 18" Good job dub team! XD


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wolfiefang said:


> From my understanding this is NOT true. Feral cub is still a cub. What people THINK the age looks like is the age that is used for the cub rule. This is only my understanding from what little they've said. We'll have a better understanding HOPEFULLY before they force us to remove everything XD


 
Wow, in that case they have just banned a whole set of proportions to draw characters in in "sexual situations" (more gray area! Hooray!)
I hope you're wrong. I like diversity.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 2, 2010)

Mobius and Earth being the same planet is only in the Archie comic canon =P. Mobius in all other continuities is another planet in some distant solar system. 

I'm going to now put an 18+ disclaimer on all of my images.

http://segamew.deviantart.com/art/THIS-IS-WHAT-I-AM-188192882 I couldn't resist LOL.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 2, 2010)

If Tails was 8 in 1992, then he's 26 now. Better fap quick!
EDIT: What is this "Mobius" you speak of? I'm pretty sure that shit is only in the English manuals.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 2, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> EDIT: What is this "Mobius" you speak of? I'm pretty sure that shit is only in the English manuals.



It crept by accident into at least one English manual, but it's not  actually anything to do with the games. 'Mobius' is the name of Sonic's  world in the American cartoons (AoStH, SatAM and SU) and in Archie's  Sonic the Hedgehog comic. So you're right, it's not canon for the games.  But it is for those cartoons and the Archie comic.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 2, 2010)

It's also canon for the Fleetway Sonic comic. Funny how mistakes evolve into "firm" story elements.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Dec 2, 2010)

Seeing that they never age, maybe it doesn't matter...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2010)

MitchZer0 said:


> Seeing that they never age, maybe it doesn't matter...



Or all of the titles in the series take place in a relatively short timespan.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 3, 2010)

Sonic Chronicles takes place a year or two in the 'future' of the main game canon.


----------



## Grandpriest (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm shocked that this thread is still alive.  Didn't think it was that important, really. lol


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Of course it's important. I think the discussion involving whether the ban will mass banhammer all Sonic artists' works or not is a pretty big deal. Yeah.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> I'm shocked that this thread is still alive.  Didn't think it was that important, really. lol


 
Of course you didn't think that. Because it doesn't affect you who can neither draw worth shit nor is interested in adult art.
You are ignorant to both aspects of the thing you've made a thread about.
So of course you can not empathize with the artists you try to restrict.
You can not empathize with those who actually do give a shit.
Not big surprise. lol


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> who can neither draw worth shit



Was that necessary? 9_6 a lot of your posts are just as hateful and  immature as the posts made against Sonic artists. It really doesn't help  our cause.

But yeah, the thread has a purpose. I've seen Summercat nosing around in  here, and he's said he's actively looking for help in 'defining' cub  art. So conversations like the one in this thread are actually very  useful at this time.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> Was that necessary?


 
It puts things into perspective.



ZoomSwish said:


> 9_6 a lot of your posts are just as hateful and immature as the posts made against Sonic artists. It really doesn't help our cause.



I feel attacked by people who wouldn't even understand why I would feel that way. I always explain why that is the case. Which gets blissfully ignored.
Pardon me for getting slightly upset.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

So like to refer back to the original topic, Eggman is older than 39, Rouge is 18, and Julie-Su should be the same age as Sally.


----------



## Pinkuh (Dec 5, 2010)

Long and the short of it summed up.

Sonic characters that are currently underage Are not allowed in sexual situations. They have the Simpson's syndrome where they never age.

As well it has been brought to my attention that there is a cannon comic where the characters have aged 30 years. They still look the same. In that case the fact that they look the same would still make them against the AUP.

We can not judge at this point by semantics. We have to judge by what other people not involved in the site would view the content as. If a character is drawn as immature sexually be it their organs, their body, or any other defining characteristic we will have to remove it.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh boy. I guess that mention of stylization in the AUP and that stylized characters won't be affected is null and void then?
Cause I can't think of any famous characters that are more stylized than sonic characters right now. And what does "currently underage" mean?
You mean tails, right? Or also sonic? I guess you do not mean rouge and robotnik, right?


----------



## Pinkuh (Dec 5, 2010)

Any character that is currently listed as being under the age of 18 by Sega is off limits.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow.

Okay thanks.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 5, 2010)

Pinkuh said:


> Any character that is currently listed as being under the age of 18 by Sega is off limits.


 
I assume you mean only if they're drawn as they appear in canon, right? They wouldn't be removed if they are clearly aged up, as I understand?


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> I assume you mean only if they're drawn as they appear in canon, right? They wouldn't be removed if they are clearly aged up, as I understand?


 
That never happens though.

I would assume so, though, yes.


----------



## shawntails (Dec 5, 2010)

Well...how long do you guys think it will take for FA to lose atleast 20% of the user?


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

shawntails said:


> Well...how long do you guys think it will take for FA to lose atleast 20% of the user?



Rofl, looks like I picked a good time to stop drawing it.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

=( Farewell FA.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

Pinkuh said:


> Long and the short of it summed up.
> 
> Sonic characters that are currently underage Are not allowed in sexual situations. They have the Simpson's syndrome where they never age.
> 
> ...





Pinkuh said:


> Any character that is currently listed as being under the age of 18 by Sega is off limits.


 
Like I said. FA is the new DA.



			
				redfoxnudetoons said:
			
		

> So, does this mean that you guys are taking the DeviantArt approach, and will delete any character that is cannonly but not depicted under 18, like, oh, I don't know.... Sonic characters or Tiny Toon Adventures, Krystal from StarFox, or hundreds of other examples?





			
				dragoneer said:
			
		

> If they're aged up, sure...



Looks like 'Neer is going back on his word.

Nice job alienating over half the user base by arbitrary imaginary ages of imaginary characters. Nice one. You are causing non-cub artists to be in violation of the cub/loli/shota ban. Nice one.

Looks like FA won't have to worry about finding a new way to collect donations, because there will be a mass exodus soon, and the donations will not be coming in. It's already starting.

Like I said before, FA is now the new DA. Saw it coming a long way that FA would alienate itself to death, and now it's happening.

I still remember the original FA slogan: *Where free expression reigns!*

My, how times have changed.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Pinkuh said:


> Any character that is currently listed as being under the age of 18 by Sega is off limits.


 
Thinking about it, what about fan made sonic characters listed as over 18 by their creators then?
What if someone made a 3-tailed "tails" with only 2 hairs on his head instead of 3 and calls it "Miles" and says it is over 18 years old?
If the listed age is that much of a factor now, that should be fine. Right?

Or does the announced age only count if it is sega and suddenly doesn't if it's anyone else?
That is entirely what this stands on right now. You don't even talk about "looks" anymore.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Thinking about it, what about fan made sonic characters listed as over 18 by their creators then?



I would think that fan characters aren't affected, since they...you know..belong to the fans..and not Sega.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

inb4 Ken Penders.


----------



## NennaMeerkat (Dec 5, 2010)

shawntails said:


> Well...how long do you guys think it will take for FA to lose atleast 20% of the user?



How long do you think it will take for the other 80% of us not to care?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

NennaMeerkat said:


> How long do you think it will take for the other 80% of us not to care?



This doesn't just effect Sonic artists. This actually is something pretty much EVERY artist who has done mature/adult fan art is now effected by.


----------



## Miir (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh what, FA has standards?? That'll make people quit all right.


----------



## shawntails (Dec 5, 2010)

You know...it feels like FA is promoting InkBunny. Banning cub porn and now sonic porn...worst move ever. I feel like FA want's to send us to InkBunny or something.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

shawntails said:


> Well...how long do you guys think it will take for FA to lose atleast 20% of the user?


 
WOW, U SO EDGEY.



SEGAMew said:


> =( Farewell FA.



Buh-bye.



redfoxnudetoons said:


> Looks like FA won't have to worry about finding a new way to collect donations, because there will be a mass exodus soon, and the donations will not be coming in. It's already starting.
> 
> Like I said before, FA is now the new DA. Saw it coming a long way that FA would alienate itself to death, and now it's happening.


 
Alrighty then, so, explain, if DA is so shit, why do they have the user base they do?

Frankly, you're overreacting.

Boohoo, all the underage porn is gone. w/e


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Alrighty then, so, explain, if DA is so shit, why do they have the user base they do?



Because DA has photo nudes, and LOTS of people like that. But if you draw a furry in the same exact pose, it gets deleted.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Because DA has photo nudes, and LOTS of people like that. But if you draw a furry in the same exact pose, it gets deleted.


 
I think the proper term for that is Artistic Nude rather than photo nude. Though if it contains nude children, you can call them cherubs I hear.


----------



## Miir (Dec 5, 2010)

Aw all the kid porn is gone. That's so sad.

=((((((



I have no sympathy for people sad over this at all.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

King Sonic (age 46 ish) is not a kid though and is not allowed. The ban affects non cub artists more than it does actual cub artists.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> King Sonic (age 46 ish) is not a kid though and is not allowed. The ban affects non cub artists more than it does actual cub artists.


 
Indeed. This new ruling pretty much bans all mature/adult fanart.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Indeed. This new ruling pretty much bans all mature/adult fanart.



If that's the case, wouldn't Spyro and Cynder artwork be banned as well? :|


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> If that's the case, wouldn't Spyro and Cynder artwork be banned as well? :|


 
Yes, because even aged they were only in Spryo's time freezing crystal for 3 years. Not old enough for 18 I presume.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Indeed. This new ruling pretty much bans all mature/adult fanart.


 
Hello Captain Generalization, did you forget Sonic isn't the whole world?


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Indeed. This new ruling pretty much bans all mature/adult fanart containing *licensed characters.*



Fixed it.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Fixed it.


 

I guess I have to delete my adult Lydia artwork. dohohoho.


----------



## shawntails (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Hello Captain Generalization, did you forget Sonic isn't the whole world?



Yes but FA was based on furry porn and there is ALOT of underage furry drawn as 18+ but it looks like this will still be banned so just say no furry porn >.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh I cant wait for the next banned thing

and the fact pinkuh is the one who came out of nowhere on this.

who wants to call it that she gets over turned


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Hello Captain Generalization, did you forget Sonic isn't the whole world?


 
Here's just a short list of cannonly under 18 characters:

Renamon
Krystal
Tiny Toon Adventures
Animaniacs
Sonic
TNMT
TaleSpin
Rescue Rangers
The Chippettes
Goof Troop

And the list goes on.

Artists have aged them up to be over 18, and now that is no longer allowed, because they are cannonly under the age of 18. Which makes no sense.

This hurts non-cub artists more than the actual cub artists, seeing as they just created CUBaffinity for their artwork not that it is no longer allowed here.

But what about the rest of the artists on FA that draw fanart? They get screwed.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Oh I cant wait for the next banned thing
> 
> and the fact pinkuh is the one who came out of nowhere on this.
> 
> who wants to call it that she gets over turned


 


Well I was kinda expecting Summercat to come to us with the decision on this myself... >__>


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

shawntails said:


> Yes but FA was based on furry porn and there is ALOT of underage furry drawn as 18+ but it looks like this will still be banned so just say no furry porn >.>


 
Exactly what I would expect to see from a Tails lover: sentences that make no sense.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 5, 2010)

For those saying that they're happy cub porn is banned and that they have no sympathy for 'us' at all, you're missing the point. The majority of Sonic fan artists have NO WISH to draw underage characters. However, even if we drew Sonic how he CANONICALLY looks at age 46, it would still be deleted as 'cub' because he looks the same as his canon art at age 16. You can't really draw an aged up Sonic character without basically turning it into not a Sonic character at all. Pretty much all Sonic artists who draw Sonic-style will be affected, even if their art is not cub at all because of how Sonic style doesn't allow for 'human' ageing up traits.

It makes me sad because FA is supposedly a 'furry' site, yet artists will inevitably be penalised the more they move away from basic human anatomy. The rules kinda push towards an idea of furries just being humans with animal heads, and any character that can't show the very human signs of being physically 'mature' will be swept out.

I'm not intending to rebel against it - I know why they've had to do it. But I wish people would stop assuming that Sonic artists want to draw cub porn, when most really REALLY don't at all.

EDIT: And IF Sonic characters are not allowed AT ALL because of canon age... then I just say WTF. But hopefully that ain't the case. Gotta have hope that sanity remains.


----------



## shawntails (Dec 5, 2010)

Bottom line FA is dying.


----------



## shawntails (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Exactly what I would expect to see from a Tails lover: sentences that make no sense.



Really mature -__-


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Oh I cant wait for the next banned thing
> 
> and the fact pinkuh is the one who came out of nowhere on this.
> 
> who wants to call it that she gets over turned


 
I hope so, otherwise this is a deathblow for FA.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Here's just a short list of cannonly under 18 characters:
> Renamon


 
I don't think there was any rule clarification on characters that have been created rather than born.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Here's just a short list of cannonly under 18 characters:
> 
> Renamon
> Krystal
> ...



Digimon don't have ages.


----------



## shawntails (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah but technicly digimon forms can refer to an age. Like first form is kid,second is teen and ect.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> But what about the rest of the artists on FA that draw cub porn fanart? They get screwed.



I fixed that for you for truth.

Voila.

People weren't drawing characters that are/were underage, they wouldn't have a problem.



shawntails said:


> Bottom line FA is dying.


 
Uh-huh. Ok. Let's just forget all the other art that is either

A) Not underage fanart.
B) Not porn.

Oh wait, there's a lot of that.



shawntails said:


> Really mature -__-



Write sentences that make sense and I'll change my mind.



redfoxnudetoons said:


> I hope so, otherwise this is a deathblow for FA.


 
Stop overreacting, just because all the stuff you like is going away doesn't mean EVERYONE ELSE is in the same basket.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Hello Captain Generalization, did you forget Sonic isn't the whole world?


 
Hello captain shortsighted, did you forget that this principle decision can and will easily be expanded onto everything else?
Would you kindly not butt into things that are none of your business? You don't draw sonic stuff nor adult stuff. Fyigm much?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Here's just a short list of cannonly under 18 characters:
> 
> Renamon
> Krystal
> ...


Digimon dont age
they have stages though
Krystal-no one done the damn math on her yet



Xenke said:


> Stop overreacting, just because all the stuff you like is going away doesn't mean EVERYONE ELSE is in the same basket.


 everyone is in the same boat right now wondering things they draw will be killed by the cub ban


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> Digimon don't have ages.


 
That's kinda the point.

ALL imaginary characters don't have ages. They are fictional characters. If an artist draws a character to be 30, then that character is 30. If the same character does a different drawing of the same character later on as 10, then the character is 10 for that piece of artwork, and that piece alone.

Artwork is to the artist to decide the age of the character they are drawing, because it is all fiction. The character has no age. No fictional character has an age.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 5, 2010)

It's not a deathblow for FA. FA will go on. But it is a blow, nevertheless, and very sad for fanartists. As I said before, most of us don't wanna draw cub porn. We're happy to draw Sonic characters legally aged. The problem is that now it seems we won't even be able to do that if the character's canon age is <18 and/or the characters aren't drawn with extremely human-like bodies (which they do not have).


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Hello captain shortsighted, did you forget that this principle decision can and will easily be expanded onto everything else?
> Would you kindly not butt into things that are none of your business? You don't draw sonic stuff nor adult stuff. Fyigm much?


 
The decision only expands to

A) Canonly underage licensed characters.
B) Porn.
C) Visibly underage characters.

Doesn't anyone consider where this "aged-up" porn is inspired from? It comes from a person looking at a young character and saying, "Damn, I'd like to hit that, but people don't like CP. I know, I'll make them older so it's ok!"


----------



## sillydraco (Dec 5, 2010)

hum...good thing i dont draw porn :3


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with just about everything ZoomSwish said.


And Krystal seems to be 18 at the start, and 20 in StarFox Assault. Nonetheless, she is definitely old enough to be an adult now if we go by Japanese source rather than localization sources.

It's Nintendo, they can't make Fox McCloud have romantic interests with zomg... a CUB.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> The problem is that now it seems we won't even be able to do that if the character's canon age is <18 and/or the characters aren't drawn with extremely human-like bodies (which they do not have).


 
Not according to Pinkuh: 





> Any character that is currently listed as being under the age of 18 by Sega is off limits.



And that of course means Rouge too, as she is always being hotly debated over due to a misprint. (18, not 17! OMFG a misprint of 1 IMAGINARY YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!)

And that can easily be applied to EVERY fanartist's work.

=>.>=


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Doesn't anyone consider where this "aged-up" porn is inspired from? It comes from a person looking at a young character and saying, "Damn, I'd like to hit that, but people don't like CP. I know, I'll make them older so it's ok!"


 
Or... the style is so far from human that comparable age doesn't really seem to apply or occur to the artist? There are SO many artists who draw Sonic porn. I think it's laughable to assume that they are all paedophiles/cub porn enthusiasts. Sonic style is ageless. They look nothing like human children, teens or adults to me. Their world is so fantastical and different and their talents and abilities so markedly not in line with their supposed 'ages' that I tend not to really think about their ages in human terms at all.

HOWEVER, that makes no difference when a rule is put in place that DOES deal explicitly with canon age. No one is arguing against the rules. I think pretty much all of us are happy to apply human standards to non-human characters to comply with a financially-based business decision on FA. But being lumped in with people who are sexually attracted to children is quite upsetting since most of us really are not, in any way.

Every mind works differently. Perhaps you see Sonic characters as 'children' in the same sense as you'd think of the innocence and (lack of) sexuality of a human child. But a lot of people don't see Sonic characters as being the same at all. They're so ageless and stylised, you could smack any age on them, it's an arbitrary number. I've never seen Sonic as a 'child' character. He's just Sonic, a cool anthropomorphic blue hedgehog who runs fast.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

Inb4 Bugs Bunny ban.... ("I'm only 3 and a half years old!")

Oh, and Lola is not explicitly over 18 either. Guess that means all furry Looney Toons characters must be banned too, as they are not explicitly over 18.

See how stupid this imaginary age thing can get?


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Inb4 Bugs Bunny ban.... ("I'm only 3 and a half years old!")
> 
> Oh, and Lola is not explicitly over 18 either. Guess that means all furry Looney Toons characters must be banned too, as they are not explicitly over 18.
> 
> See how stupid this imaginary age thing can get?


 
Where is there age stated in canon?


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> That's kinda the point.
> 
> ALL imaginary characters don't have ages. They are fictional characters. If an artist draws a character to be 30, then that character is 30. If the same character does a different drawing of the same character later on as 10, then the character is 10 for that piece of artwork, and that piece alone.
> 
> Artwork is to the artist to decide the age of the character they are drawing, because it is all fiction. The character has no age. No fictional character has an age.


 
personally, i would agree with you in cases where the characters have never been assigned ages... but, the sonic franchise has done just that.

besides, do people seriously NEED porn of sonic characters? do they? 

no.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

I dunno about Looney Toons, but before anyone mentions Mickey Mouse, he's an adult because he was in the Army (Donald was in the Navy). Unless that somehow got retconned.



Redregon said:


> besides, do people seriously NEED porn of sonic characters? do they?


 
I can ask the same thing about do people need porn in general at all.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Ignore this post, deleeeete.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Not according to Pinkuh:
> 
> And that of course means Rouge too, as she is always being hotly debated over due to a misprint. (18, not 17! OMFG a misprint of 1 IMAGINARY YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> ...



This whole thread inspired me. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4898766


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> besides, do people seriously NEED porn of sonic characters? do they?
> 
> no.


 
No one "needs" porn, or even art actually, of any characters. But there are many Sonic fan artists who very much enjoy drawing mature Sonic art and are very happy to do whatever needs to be done to stay within the rules (i.e. drawing characters as not underage). It seems a little unfair that artists who mainly draw adult Sonic art should have to stop posting it here and simply suck it up because they don't 'need' to have it here when other adult artists can carry right on.

It's not as though Sonic artists are being inflexible. We're very willing to make adjustments, which is why the vitriol we seem to get from some people seems a little unwarranted. We're as happy to keep cub porn off FA as the rest of you. We don't wanna draw Sonic as cub. So what is the problem with us?


----------



## CR-V (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Not according to Pinkuh:
> 
> And that of course means Rouge too, as she is always being hotly debated over due to a misprint. (18, not 17! OMFG a misprint of 1 IMAGINARY YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!)



Official sources state that Rouge is 18 years old. Half the fanbase should know that lol.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> besides, do people seriously NEED porn of sonic characters? do they?
> 
> no.



Do you seriously NEED internet? Do you?

No.

So you should also be okay if someone wants to take that away from you. Right?
I mean, it's okay if other people tell you what you "need" after all, isn't it?


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

For school, yes. For porn, no.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> I can ask the same thing about do people need porn in general at all.


 
no. honestly, if the porn was banned, i wouldn't really complain about it (aside from the very minor inconvenience of having to sanitize my gallery.) but let's not fool ourselves. though the people fapping and drawing sonic porn may not be into it because of the cannonical age, it is still established and as such, things have to be done about it. 

do you really think that given all the brou-haha about alert pay et al shutting out FA's funds that it's really a good idea to test that theory? in all fairness, if it's allowed and the people that made the decision in the first place make the call that it's too young for their tastes, welp, not much anyone here can do about it but deal with it.

remember, this isn't policy being dictated by FA staff... this policy is being dictated by someone higher up than them (basically... since, well, if they want alert pay to give them their money, they DO technically answer to them on this matter.)


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Do you seriously NEED internet? Do you?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


 
lame counterpoint. the internet has an actual use outside of finding porn or fapping .

besides, if you feel you "need" porn of sonic characters, you really should get your head examined.


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't see why Sonic artists shouldn't at least try to work with the mods to ensure that the rules are complied with but that our galleries can, for the most part, stay up so long as they are not showcasing obvious cub porn. If, in the end, the rule is made that ALL Sonic porn of officially >18 characters is disallowed, well, we obviously WILL have to just 'deal'. But trying to reach compromise is usually a good thing to at least attempt, first. Certainly I could draw other stuff, for example, but the account my partner and I have is currently all Sonic stuff, it's how we're known, where we get commissions etc. It's in our best interests to try to work things out so that at least some of it can stay. Failing that, we'll post only clean stuff here and host mature content elsewhere. There's no harm in talking it out first, though, surely.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> lame counterpoint.


 
No u.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> No u.


 
LOL! wow, i must have hit a nerve if you're reacting like some reject /b/tard.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

CR-V said:


> Official sources state that Rouge is 18 years old. Half the fanbase should know that lol.


 
Tell that to the OP and the mods on DA. And the mods on FA for that matter, seeing as _should know_ and _do know_ are two different things. =>.>=


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

The only thing that annoys me about this is having to clean through my gallery of all the adult Sonic smut I've drawn in the past. 

The banning of adult Sonic art doesn't really bother me, since I just very recently decided to move on from it. 

Though I clearly remember Dragoneer saying in the locked AUP changes thread that Sonic artists would simply have to make them look older for the stuff to stay; then have Pinkuh turn around and say "No, ALL Sonic porn has to go". Sending mixed messages to the users on FA. :V Like we're being jerked around on a choke collar and chain.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

I do think about all that Alert Pay business, I really do. But at the same time I feel as if there are other routes to take other than banning cub porn and *HOPE* another financial service accepts us.

However, if the Cub porn ban is stated in such a way that no canonly under 18 chars in porn is allowed on FA, that is quite the decrease in traffic to the site, and less ad viewing and less income generation going on... because a handful of those type of artists moved elsewhere. Sure a handful will stay but.... 

I just don't like to site hop again okay? D8


----------



## ZoomSwish (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> besides, if you feel you "need" porn of sonic characters, you really should get your head examined.



I believe (s)he was saying quite the opposite. Nobody 'needs' Sonic porn, or the internet for leisure, but actually nobody 'needs' art at all. FA is not 'needed'. It's a hobby, a pastime, something to enjoy. If we removed everything that was not 'needed' there would be nothing left on the site at all.

Sonic artists 'need' their Sonic art (mature or not) just as much as any other artist on FA needs their own art. Shall we take down everyone's art because it's not necessary? It's a silly point to make, that it's okay if mature Sonic art is totally scrapped because no one needs Sonic porn, because actually no one 'needs' art of any type at all.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Tell that to the OP and the mods on DA. And the mods on FA for that matter, seeing as _should know_ and _do know_ are two different things. =>.>=


 
DA mods are fucking retarded to begin with.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

ZoomSwish said:


> I believe (s)he was saying quite the opposite. Nobody 'needs' Sonic porn, or the internet for leisure, but actually nobody 'needs' art at all. FA is not 'needed'. It's a hobby, a pastime, something to enjoy. If we removed everything that was not 'needed' there would be nothing left on the site at all.
> 
> Sonic artists 'need' their Sonic art (mature or not) just as much as any other artist on FA needs their own art. Shall we take down everyone's art because it's not necessary? It's a silly point to make, that it's okay if mature Sonic art is totally scrapped because no one needs Sonic porn, because actually no one 'needs' art of any type at all.


 
there's nothing stopping them from trying to either draw or appreciate different styles.

hell, if you were to take the sonic characters and give them a different style, one that's easier to translate their ages as being adult, why not at the least try? i've seen it done before and it was done quite well.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> The only thing that annoys me about this is having to clean through my gallery of all the adult Sonic smut I've drawn in the past.
> 
> The banning of adult Sonic art doesn't really bother me, since I just very recently decided to move on from it.
> 
> Though I clearly remember Dragoneer saying in the locked AUP changes thread that Sonic artists would simply have to make them look older for the stuff to stay; then have Pinkuh turn around and say "No, ALL Sonic porn has to go". Sending mixed messages to the users on FA. :V Like we're being jerked around on a choke collar and chain.


 
honestly? i wouldn't take much of what pinkuh says to heart... i mean, this isn't HER website, is it?

nooooo, it is not. (and if she's trying to bully her way into making the rules, she really should stop and remember her place.)


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> there's nothing stopping them from trying to either draw or appreciate different styles.
> 
> hell, if you were to take the sonic characters and give them a different style, one that's easier to translate their ages as being adult, why not at the least try? i've seen it done before and it was done quite well.


 
Don't you read? No Sonic character can be used who is cannonly under 18 according to Pinkuh, no matter the style. =>.>=



Redregon said:


> (and if she's trying to bully her way into making the rules, she really should stop and remember her place.)


 
Inb4 banned.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> honestly? i wouldn't take much of what pinkuh says to heart... i mean, this isn't HER website, is it?
> 
> nooooo, it is not. (and if she's trying to bully her way into making the rules, she really should stop and consider remembering her place.)


 
You know, that is a very good point.


----------



## monkeyxflash (Dec 5, 2010)

At this point, I think it would be safer to just ban ALL copyrighted characters in ADULT situations. This whole situation seems like it's going to be popping up every other week, so with a general ban on all types of underage as well as copyrighted characters in ADULT situations I think this whole new AUPs every week thing would be put to an end...

Until adult feral art is banned. Even there are no human participating in the acts (I'm assuming), I'm sure some one at a company would draw a conclusion to bestiality from looking at those works. Even though that isn't even what beastiality is really.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Rouge is canonly 18 according to Sonic Team, the team responsible and in charge of the busted bat woman.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

monkeyxflash said:


> At this point, I think it would be safer to just ban ALL copyrighted characters in ADULT situations. This whole situation seems like it's going to be popping up every other week, so with a general ban on all types of underage as well as copyrighted characters in ADULT situations I think this whole new AUPs every week thing would be put to an end...
> 
> Until adult feral art is banned for some reason.


 
Looks like I might have to jump ship on FA after all if that happens. :|


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Don't you read? No Sonic character can be used who is cannonly under 18 according to Pinkuh, no matter the style. =>.>=


 
but, what has Dragoneer to say on this? it's his site afterall (not pinkeye)


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

monkeyxflash said:


> At this point, I think it would be safer to just ban ALL copyrighted characters in ADULT situations. This whole situation seems like it's going to be popping up every other week, so with a general ban on all types of underage as well as copyrighted characters in ADULT situations I think this whole new AUPs every week thing would be put to an end...
> 
> Until adult feral art is banned for some reason. Bestiality is illegal in the U.S. at least.


 
And then furry art will be banned, because someone will consider it bestiality. Then FA will become what SheezyArt became, before being overrun with crappy drawn (non-porn) Nartuto fanart.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> but, what has Dragoneer to say on this? it's his site afterall (not pinkeye)


 
Well, his staff wouldn't just go around talking random untrue nonsense now, would it?
Especially not now.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> The only thing that annoys me about this is having to clean through my gallery of all the adult Sonic smut I've drawn in the past.
> 
> The banning of adult Sonic art doesn't really bother me, since I just very recently decided to move on from it.
> 
> Though I clearly remember Dragoneer saying in the locked AUP changes thread that Sonic artists would simply have to make them look older for the stuff to stay; then have Pinkuh turn around and say "No, ALL Sonic porn has to go". Sending mixed messages to the users on FA. :V Like we're being jerked around on a choke collar and chain.


 
Dont worry another mod will pimp slap pinkuh and over turn them :V



9_6 said:


> Well, his staff wouldn't just go around talking random untrue nonsense now, would it?
> Especially not now.


 This is FA, half the time the mods or admins are doing their own thing, neer is at the top, he can over turn EVERYONE and is already first law


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Well, his staff wouldn't just go around talking random untrue nonsense now, would it?
> Especially not now.


 
LOLOL, oh, you don't know pinkuh then XD


----------



## SpaceFoxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Unfortunately this thread has lured all the people incapable of relating to others' interests or feelings in it in hopes of causing some drama. 

I've read this whole thing through and I must say I agree on pretty much everything every other fellow Sonic artist has said in here. We do not view the older characters are cubs at all considering they do not sport any childlike features and don't even sound like kids.. Thus it's making it really difficult for us to view them as children eventhough we know the official ages. Personally I do count every year as one more to all the characters.

I do not see it as cub.. and quite honestly.. I am disturbed seeing the younger Sonic character who do look like children and sound like them too being depicted in porn. But I do not judge anyone for doing so nor do I flame them. I understand it's something they like and they are going to feel like shit about this new rule. Sadly many people who have different opinions on this think the world revolves around their likes and dislikes. 

And like it's been pointed out already, it's not just Sonic that's being affected by this but is getting the most attention because of the large fanbase on the site. 

Personally I do not want to migrate over to some cub site because that stuff doesn't appeal to me. So calling all Sonic fans cub fanatics is crazy.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceFoxy said:


> Unfortunately this thread has lured all the people incapable of relating to others' interests or feelings in it in hopes of causing some drama.
> 
> I've read this whole thing through and I must say I agree on pretty much everything every other fellow Sonic artist has said in here. We do not view the older characters are cubs at all considering they do not sport any childlike features and don't even sound like kids.. Thus it's making it really difficult for us to view them as children eventhough we know the official ages. Personally I do count every year as one more to all the characters.
> 
> ...


 
... and the porn of Cream the rabbit has somehow slipped your mind?

in all seriousness, if we want to get a solid and concrete answer, there'd have to be a sort of consultation with the people over at alertpay on the matter since it's them that are holding the site by the balls.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

It's like Bunnie and Antoine got married, they are officially 18. In  despite, how the admins look upon characters as cubs and not studying  their real age. 

Digimon: stages, not age :| For Example: Renamon is a Rookie Form, shows it's a teenager/cub form.

Looney toons: Never reveals their real age, which has no evidence, such as Lola Bunny's true age.

SonicTH: Sonic still looks the same when he's 46 years old. With Shadow,  he's over 50, thou he looks like a 16/17 year old. Rouge's age has  changed over so many times (but is now officially 18 ). Tails, saying  he's 11/12, because of SonicX he's 8. 

NO matter what their age is, it's the looks.

(so much for a late post lol)


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceFoxy said:


> Unfortunately this thread has lured all the people incapable of relating to others' interests or feelings in it in hopes of causing some drama.
> 
> I've read this whole thing through and I must say I agree on pretty much everything every other fellow Sonic artist has said in here. We do not view the older characters are cubs at all considering they do not sport any childlike features and don't even sound like kids.. Thus it's making it really difficult for us to view them as children eventhough we know the official ages. Personally I do count every year as one more to all the characters.
> 
> ...


 
Finally a new voice of reason has joined the fray!


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> It's like Bunnie and Antoine got married, they are officially 18. In  despite, how the admins look upon characters as cubs and not studying  their real age.
> 
> Digimon: stages, not age :| For Example: Renamon is a Rookie Form, shows it's a teenager/cub form.
> 
> ...


 
Rouge's age as 17 is stated only once in misprinted localized manuals. And Antoine and Bunnie are not officially 18 just because they're married, but yeah...


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

Like i said changed so many times lol.
Then it would go with the European marriage rules. If you said, they are not officially 18, they might be 16 or 17, or just a little older than Sonic by one.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Rouge's age as 17 is stated only once in misprinted localized manuals. And Antoine and Bunnie are not officially 18 just because they're married, but yeah...



I thought Antoine was like 20.


----------



## craftyandy (Dec 5, 2010)

Pinkuh said:


> Any character that is currently listed as being under the age of 18 by Sega is off limits.


 
Yeah well when I draw them I can simply declare them eighteen or hell change the color scheme slightly cause they are drawings and are only subject to ones interpretation and I am not responsible if someone interprets a drawing I make the wrong way.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> I thought Antoine was like 20.



OPPS Edit it. Antione IS 20 years old.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> I thought Antoine was like 20.


 I would sport to be in his late teens or early 20s


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> I thought Antoine was like 20.


 
He is... older than Bunnie that's for sure XD Unless Archie went and change their ages again.


----------



## monkeyxflash (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> Looks like I might have to jump ship on FA after all if that happens. :|


 
Well, I said it'd be safer. I didn't say anyone was going to like it. Myself included.


----------



## Norithics (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> there'd have to be a sort of consultation with the people over at alertpay on the matter since it's them that are holding the site by the balls.


 
If I understand right, Alertpay isn't even involved right now. They quit this place like gangbusters.


----------



## craftyandy (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> You know, that is a very good point.


 agreed moral fag can shut the fuck up and do something constructive with her life instead of crying about drawings and whether or not drawing sonic with a penis is somehow the same as if I filmed me fucking a kid.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> He is... older than Bunnie that's for sure XD Unless Archie went and change their ages again.


 
By two years. and It's been like that ever since.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> By two years. and It's been like that ever since.


 
Sounds like a lot has happened while Sonic was in space for 1 Mobian year.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

It did XD.
I never really read the comics, but I know that Sonic went to space cause of Bem. 
Space age for Sonic weee...!


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

I read all of the comics, but I stopped reading Sonic Grams portion because they never print my letter. That is where they usually answer "How old is _____" questions.


----------



## SpaceFoxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> ... and the porn of Cream the rabbit has somehow slipped your mind?


 
What? 

If you are talking about something in my favorites, yes there is some Cream art in there. And a game. All the art is of a mature Cream and the game is there because I like to follow it's process and I'm a sucker for games and find myself faving them no matter the content. I'm not finding it arousing at all. Just got curious. Plus as a female I really don't fave the stuff to fap to Cream 
Call me a hypocrit if you want but those few pictures are merely an exception. Something that has stood out in some way. 

I'm surprised you actually bothered to go look.


----------



## Raicleach (Dec 5, 2010)

While I have always been a Sonic Fan, since I was in my teens (ahhh mis-spent youth) 

This honestly dishearten's me. From the wording of this post, we Sonic fans appeared to be tared with a brush I honesly don't like.

But I have to ask. Which Sonic Canon are you banning? Archies or Segas or (insert other here) As to my knowleage ( I'm in Ireland sue me) In the archie comics, most if not all sonic characters are of age.

Is this a knee jerk reaction to cub porn? 

Are we going the way of women with small breasts and petite frames are also going to be banned? I would take great offense to that.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

craftyandy said:


> agreed moral fag can shut the fuck up and do something constructive with her life instead of crying about drawings and whether or not drawing sonic with a penis is somehow the same as if I filmed me fucking a kid.


 
Jesus Christ, sentence structure! Please! Damned trolls....


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2010)

Raicleach said:


> While I have always been a Sonic Fan, since I was in my teens (ahhh mis-spent youth)
> 
> This honestly dishearten's me. From the wording of this post, we Sonic fans appeared to be tared with a brush I honesly don't like.
> 
> ...


 Archie is following Sega and vice versa weirdly
Why do you think Archie aged Amy Up when Sonic Adventure came out?


Kathy-Lu said:


> Jesus Christ, sentence structure! Please! Damned trolls....


 no trolls here missy
This is FAF


----------



## Raicleach (Dec 5, 2010)

They didn't age her up, they changed her style, perception was she was younger. That and a pink version of sonic in those games would've been a little creepy


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

craftyandy said:


> [...] I am not responsible if someone interprets a drawing I make the wrong way.


 
You are if the mod does.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGA canon is slightly very slightly younger than Archie canon.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Raicleach said:


> They didn't age her up, they changed her style, perception was she was younger. That and a pink version of sonic in those games would've been a little creepy


 
They aged her up by 4 years, this is stated in the comic and has a story in the comic dedicated to this.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Archie is following Sega and vice versa weirdly
> Why do you think Archie aged Amy Up when Sonic Adventure came out?


 
That's true right there. I remember something that Tracey had to change King Sonic's expressions to make him look less dramatic for losing his children in the Alternative world. The real expression was him drenching in sorrow, overexaggreating (wtf how you spell). it's because SEGA wanted him to be less dramatic in feelings.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

This doesn't...ENTIRELY bother me, since when I DO draw Sonic fanart, it's just.. fanart, and not porn.  However, I know a few people who draw the Sonic characters as adults for their porn.  I mean, technically that's NOT cub, since they are older.  

Eh.  Dunno what to really say, other than that. :/


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> That's true right there. I remember something that Tracey had to change King Sonic's expressions to make him look less dramatic for losing his children in the Alternative world. The real expression was him drenching in sorrow, overexaggreating (wtf how you spell). it's because SEGA wanted him to be less dramatic about him.


 
Nice to add, but I think that's kinda unrelated to the subject at hand.... =X Only thing this could imply is that SEGA approves of 46 year old Sonic looking 16.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> That's true right there. I remember something that Tracey had to change King Sonic's expressions to make him look less dramatic for losing his children in the Alternative world. The real expression was him drenching in sorrow, overexaggreating (wtf how you spell). it's because SEGA wanted him to be less dramatic in feelings.


 
Bah.  Sega doesn't like real expressions. :/


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 5, 2010)

And so it begins.....


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Nice to add, but I think that's kinda unrelated to the subject at hand.... =X Only thing this could imply is that SEGA approves of 46 year old Sonic looking 16.


 


I know it ain't a good example, but it's just one example that SEGA does put stuff on the Archie comics one by one. Including Age.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

Kathy-Lu said:


> Bah.  Sega doesn't like real expressions. :/


 

That annoyed me when they did that actually. I'd be crying my eyes out of I had lost my kids. e_e


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Nice to add, but I think that's kinda unrelated to the subject at hand.... =X Only thing this could imply is that SEGA approves of 46 year old Sonic looking 16.


 archie is also afraid of doing anything too as it could then lead to sega making it cannon.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

Kathy-Lu said:


> Bah.  Sega doesn't like real expressions. :/


 
Death/ Happiness is for SEGA. yay?


----------



## Norithics (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You are if the mod does.


 
Then the mods need to make their opinions known to us, collectively. If we are to pander to their preferences, then we should demand a list of them. That's what I'd ask of any schmuck commissioning me, this is no different.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> That annoyed me when they did that actually. I'd be crying my eyes out of I had lost my kids. e_e


 
Me too. I think losing kids is something that even the invincible Sonic would do more than "tear up" in.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Me too. I think losing kids is something that even the invincible Sonic would do more than "tear up" in.


 who wouldn't I swear.


----------



## Forte_Gigas (Dec 5, 2010)

Well if you think about it, you can't always go by ages set by SEGA.

Charmy Bee was 16 in Archie comics and in Knuckles Choatix, yet in Sonic Heroes he is now 6.  He LOST 10 years over the years.  And his age was never stated anywhere else.

And think about Eggman, he is in his early 30's, the events at ARK with his grandfather happened 50 years ago.  Eggman is the grandson of Robotnik, and Robotnik is the grandfather or Marya. Marya was about 18 when the events happened, that makes her 48 years older then her COUSIN.

So SEGA is not always consistent with ages, and some of there ages make no sense at all.

And Shadow may be 50, but he is 1) Artificially made. 2) Was in cro-statis for the past 50 years.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> That annoyed me when they did that actually. I'd be crying my eyes out of I had lost my kids. e_e


 No kidding.  I mean.. They're your KIDS FFFF D:<


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

Forte_Gigas said:


> Well if you think about it, you can't always go by ages set by SEGA.
> 
> Charmy Bee was 16 in Archie comics and in Knuckles Choatix, yet in Sonic Heroes he is now 6.  He LOST 10 years over the years.  And his age was never stated anywhere else.
> 
> ...



ACTUALLY Archie did change his age when Sonic Heroes was release and now 7 years old.
And Maria was twelve when she died, not 18.
SEGA Controls the age, like what they did to Charmy.
Eggman (or Ivo) though is unknown in age according to SEGA, but his Archie age placed him as 48.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Forte_Gigas said:


> Well if you think about it, you can't always go by ages set by SEGA.
> 
> Charmy Bee was 16 in Archie comics and in Knuckles Choatix, yet in Sonic Heroes he is now 6.  He LOST 10 years over the years.  And his age was never stated anywhere else.
> 
> ...



Maria is 12 when she died.



KinomiHedgehog said:


> ACTUALLY Archie did change his age when Sonic Heroes was release and now 7 years old.
> And Maria was twelve when she died, not 18.


 
Charmy is not 7 in Archie comics, the Egg Grapes did an almost full memory wipe so he acts retarded sometimes. He's still legally married to his wife.


----------



## Forte_Gigas (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> ACTUALLY Archie did change his age when Sonic Heroes was release and now 7 years old.
> And Maria was twelve when she died, not 18.
> SEGA Controls the age, like what they did to Charmy.


 
Ah ok. Well she is still about 40 years older then Eggman.

And I remember reading about what SEGAmew said, the Egg grapes messed with Charmy, he is still 16 in Archie but acts young.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

no, Safforn is the Fiance, not wife.

Remeber I don't read The comics that much.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> no, Safforn is the Fiance, not wife.
> 
> Remeber I don't read The comics that much.


 I thought they got married.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

After looking things up, I guess the ceremony never happened because Eggman nuked the colony.


----------



## Aden (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't we just...not draw Sonic porn? That way ages don't matter! :3


----------



## Forte_Gigas (Dec 5, 2010)

But, what about Vanilla? She is legal.


----------



## KittMouri (Dec 5, 2010)

I think this is an interesting topic. I don't draw porn, but I do draw romantic stuffs every so often. Nothing raunchy, just emotional and sensual. At any rate, I think this is a VERY grey area. If you draw a picture of Sonic and Sally all grown up, married with their 3.2 children and have a series of illustrations in that vein, if one of the illustrations showed them in an intimate moment, how could that be CHILD porn? If the characters are adults, physically and such, why would they get such a harsh label as that?

I don't know.

I just think that if folks use their common sense and the trolls back off, then people can make beautiful art of characters in ways that cannot be considered a violation or somehow wrong. Don't get too technical about a thing. Don't get into, "well, they were 16 on the show and even though you've clearly aged them up to be 28 in age, this is STILL child porn"...because things get VERY muddy when you do that and the line between what's acceptable and what's not becomes a haze of sorts. Child porn is child porn. Adult porn is adult porn. Blending the two into one category is...just a bit dangerous.

At any rate, I hope this is smoothed over soon


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Can't we just...not draw Sonic porn? That way ages don't matter! :3


 
I joined FA due to fan recommendations and because dA won't accept my non genital showing Sonic pr0nz.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> Can't we just...not draw Sonic porn? That way ages don't matter! :3



Well, as against Sonic porn as I am, this is almost like saying "Well, can't we just.. not draw porn at all?"  And, you know that 90% of FA won't stand for that. :/


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Forte_Gigas said:


> But, what about Vanilla? She is legal.


 
There's no ban on Vanilla.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> After looking things up, I guess the ceremony never happened because Eggman nuked the colony.


 
Told you c:


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> There's no ban on Vanilla.


 
Nor the Parents/older sibling of every important character, Like Elias.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Well you know usually when your King and Queen parents assign you a girl to marry, marriage usually follows.

Then again nearly all arranged marriages in the comics didn't work.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> After looking things up, I guess the ceremony never happened because Eggman nuked the colony.


 
Good.
He prevented a marriage of underage characters.
Give that man a medal.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Good.
> He prevented a marriage of underage characters.
> Give that man a medal.


 lol


----------



## SpaceFoxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Lets do a little exercise.

Think about something you really like.

Now think that you're not allowed to do / have it anymore.

Think about how you would be feeling about it. 

Now apply that to someone else in that situation.


It's not that hard to understand why this thread is going strong but unfortunately I guess furries are just a bloody selfish type of people without empathy.
We're here defending something we like and don't want to see it go. 
I'm sure there's things in everyone's lives we would not want to lose, be it trivial or not. 

Sure we could just drop drawing what we're into all together but YOU try doing the same.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Well you know usually when your King and Queen parents assign you a girl to marry, marriage usually follows.
> 
> Then again nearly all arranged marriages in the comics didn't work.


 
I guess Ian didn't want that. Same thing with the so called relationship of Barby and Tails. EH not a good point there... um... Really i don't think there is a good one :|


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceFoxy said:


> Lets do a little exercise.
> 
> Think about something you really like.
> 
> ...


 
The things I like can't be construed as illegal, try again.


----------



## Forte_Gigas (Dec 5, 2010)

Who? The only actually siblings in the series I know of are none. But then again I haven't read Archie comics ones in FOREVER and the I don't count Sonic X but even then its only Cosmo's older sister then.


----------



## KittMouri (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceFoxy said:


> Lets do a little exercise.
> 
> Think about something you really like.
> 
> ...


 
Although there are people who will be against you, it's their right to not agree with your opinion, but they DO have to respect your right to hold to your opinion.

For the most part, there seems to be a lot of support in favor of getting this ban overturned. The fact that they haven't made a huge announcement about it says that it may still be up for debate. So, that may be a good thing. Hopefully this will all be sorted soon.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceFoxy said:


> Lets do a little exercise.
> 
> Think about something you really like.
> 
> ...


 
Eh, that level of abstract thinking is simply too much to ask for from some people.
Don't bother.


----------



## SpaceFoxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> The things I like can't be construed as illegal, try again.



Illegal? LOL

No one's gonna jail me if I draw adult Sonic art.

Also I think you missed my point. 
You're just making an ass out of yourself and I honestly can't take anything you say seriously. 

Go ruin some other topic.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> I guess Ian didn't want that. Same thing with the so called relationship of Barby and Tails. EH not a good point there... um... Really i don't think there is a good one :|


 
Ian Flynn didn't work for Archie at the time.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

Forte_Gigas said:


> Who? The only actually siblings in the series I know of are none. But then again I haven't read Archie comics ones in FOREVER and the I don't count Sonic X but even then its only Cosmo's older sister then.



Sally Acorn has a brother named Elias Acorn.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Good.
> He prevented a marriage of underage characters.
> Give that man a medal.


 
But but... Charmy and Saffron are CLEARLY pass the larvae stage!


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceFoxy said:


> Illegal? LOL
> 
> No one's gonna jail me if I draw adult Sonic art.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, I was here first.

Also, I said "construed", not "is".


----------



## Takeshi (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceFoxy said:


> No one's gonna jail me if I draw adult Sonic art.


And this is why this whole thing is fucking stupid, IMO.

And yes, furries are self-entitled twats.

PIRATE PHOTOSHOP

RAGE WHEN PEOPLE PIRATE YOUR PORN

Luckily, FA was far from being my no.1 source of Sonic porn anyway, so...

Also, I call bullshit on the claim of Sonic characters being unageable. See, the King Sonic storyline didn't do that one thing every Sonic porn artist does to all the female characters.

One thing, one word:

_Tits._


----------



## Forte_Gigas (Dec 5, 2010)

Hm, if it was mentioned in Archie it would have to have been about 15 years ago, cause that was the last time I read it, and he was never mentioned in the SMC.  So I had no idea who it was, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Elias debut around 1998.


----------



## SpaceFoxy (Dec 5, 2010)

KittMouri said:


> Although there are people who will be against you, it's their right to not agree with your opinion, but they DO have to respect your right to hold to your opinion.
> 
> For the most part, there seems to be a lot of support in favor of getting this ban overturned. The fact that they haven't made a huge announcement about it says that it may still be up for debate. So, that may be a good thing. Hopefully this will all be sorted soon.


 
My post was all about respecting each others' opinions in a civilized manner and actually having some empathy towards others but sadly I'm looking for it in the wrong place. 
So yeah, I'm done with this. It's not worth it since these assholes just keep coming out of nowhere and I cannot stand ignorant and selfish people who just wanna rile others up with their bloated egos and false sense of superiority or self importance. I absolutely detest those people.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Elias debut around 1998.


 In the Knuckles series, I do believe.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Ian Flynn didn't work for Archie at the time.


 
Nah Ian had said something about it, That's why i put it up there. Some fans want Barby and Tails to have a relationship but he didn't do it cause he thinks it's wrong/creepy. He's putting up 'cub terms'.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceFoxy said:


> My post was all about respecting each others' opinions in a civilized manner and actually having some empathy towards others but sadly I'm looking for it in the wrong place.
> So yeah, I'm done with this. It's not worth it since these assholes just keep coming out of nowhere and I cannot stand ignorant and selfish people who just wanna rile others up with their bloated egos and false sense of superiority or self importance. I absolutely detest those people.


 
Bye bye, you were fun.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

And yet Ian still writes Tails to still possess strong feelings for Fiona, and has him marry Mina who is the same age as Fiona.


----------



## monkeyxflash (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, i know this isn't going to be a very popular idea and bear with me on this...But, perhaps it would be best if FA steers clear of ALL adult oriented art in general.

I mean seriously guys, have you read any of the posts in this thread? We're all debating (Some of us are actually RESEARCHING) the ages of fictional copyrighted characters and whether or not adult parody material of them should be drawn (Even _if_ they are drawn aged appropriately for the act itself). I was kinda surprised when I heard about all this at first, but after going through all these comments, this whole thing just seems silly.

So rather than having drama pop up like this (Not to mention the End of The World Drama of Ragnarok proportions if this idea were to ever come to pass), maybe FA should veer in a more "general Audiences" direction and put all this nonsense to bed. It just seem like these companies are going to nit pick at whatever else someone might find offensive until it goes this road anyway. And since the majority of the social world doesn't know what furry is, but dislike it when they find out, this seem like a probable direction.

*By the way*, if you think I'm biased check out my FA Gallery. It ain't exactly a sunny day in Sunday school in there!


----------



## Forte_Gigas (Dec 5, 2010)

Kathy-Lu said:


> In the Knuckles series, I do believe.



Yeah too late for me. I was about 4 when I read so I barley remember much anyway. So about 1995 was the last I read.


----------



## Takeshi (Dec 5, 2010)

monkeyxflash said:


> Well, i know this isn't going to be a very popular idea and bear with me on this...But, perhaps it would be best if FA steers clear of ALL adult oriented art in general.


That's not actually a bad idea.

It wouldn't shut people up, quite on the contrary; but it would also be an act so unbiased that _no one_ would really have any grounds to make an argument based on anything other than personal feelings.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

monkeyxflash said:


> Well, i know this isn't going to be a very popular idea and bear with me on this...But, perhaps it would be best if FA steers clear of ALL adult oriented art in general.
> 
> I mean seriously guys, have you read any of the posts in this thread? We're all debating (Some of us are actually RESEARCHING) the ages of fictional copyrighted characters and whether or not adult parody material of them should be drawn (Even _if_ they are drawn aged appropriately for the act itself). I was kinda surprised when I heard about all this at first, but after going through all these comments, this whole thing just seems silly.
> 
> ...


 
This seems like the best option if we're considering the financial well being of FA as a whole. In terms of bans, it's either FA accept all kinds of porn, or ban all types of porn. All or nothing deal.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceFoxy said:


> What?
> 
> If you are talking about something in my favorites, yes there is some Cream art in there. And a game. All the art is of a mature Cream and the game is there because I like to follow it's process and I'm a sucker for games and find myself faving them no matter the content. I'm not finding it arousing at all. Just got curious. Plus as a female I really don't fave the stuff to fap to Cream
> Call me a hypocrit if you want but those few pictures are merely an exception. Something that has stood out in some way.
> ...


 
umm, i didn't even bother looking at your page. (it's not all about you.)


----------



## NinaTheNineTailedFox (Dec 5, 2010)

I cant believe I had to make an account on this forum to do this. 

Okay fine. Here it goes.

I personaly dont know what the new 'cub' rule is, but i'm going to say this much and hope that THIS part of the conversation gets through. 

Artists who draw Sonic porn shouldnt have to leave this community for a better one because its a free community. If you dislike Sonic, dont look at it, dont comment on it, dont contribute to it, and your life is fine. It should be up to those who actually DRAW the so called 'cub' art to classify if it is indeed CUB or not. 

If people want to draw tails and cream getting it on who the fuck cares? You dont like it? DONT LOOK AT IT! It's that simple.

The characters are fictional and are drawn the way they are drawn. If the artists that draw the works on FA try to change that, they will be forced to change the style in which they draw. Sonic is drawn the way he is for a reason and who are we to change that? Nobody but fans who have some naughty thoughts about things and deside to put them down on paper to share with others.

That is what the main thing about the art is FOR! To share your works with others you think will enjoy it like you do. HALF the fun is drawing it and even if its pornographic, SO WHAT?! Again, dont like it? TOUGH SHIT! You dont have to LOOK at it if you dont like it, but you dont have to make others suffer for your opinions! 

My opinion is that this is actually singleing out the sonic fans to be rid of them and i for one wont stand for it. This website is to post ART. Of ANY KIND. It is a free place to be for us to have fun, enjoy what we do, share it with others, and get opinions on how to improve our styles. If you dont like it, then just dont look at it.

Sonic is older then god knows what, but his character age is what it is. There are plenty of pictures of him doing the dirty with the others and why should it matter? In the Archie comics he has the knowladge to know what a relationship is and what its risks are and HES THE AGE HE IS! If he knows what hes doing at the age he is now, why should we have to draw him older so he can do it? If Archie made it offical that Sonic is old enough and SMART enough to know what hes doing, THEN WHY SHOULD WE CHANGE IT?! Archie has put the great majority of the characters that we see here on this site into relationships FOR us. It told us that they were old enough and smart enough to know what the hell they were doing. If archie did it, why cant we take it up a notch? Hell it was bound to happin one way or another anyway.

All in all, If you have an issue with the Sonic pictures, who gives a flying fuck? Why are you looking at them if you have a problem with them? I dont search for things that i dont like. Why do you? Leave the sonic community as it is. Its fine, It doesnt bother people but those who are inside of it, and if you dont like it, ignore it. ITS THAT SIMPLE! Theres no reason to bitch and fight over it like little children. Its not broken. Dont try to fix it. Leave it as is.


----------



## Norithics (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> The things I like can't be construed as illegal, try again.


 
Funny, you didn't have any problem joining when all these supposedly illegal shenanigans were occuring. 
You want all the inclusion for yourself, but the second anything comes along that might help you shunt the things you don't personally like, then heave-ho!

Incredibly typical.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

monkeyxflash said:


> Well, i know this isn't going to be a very popular idea and bear with me on this...But, perhaps it would be best if FA steers clear of ALL adult oriented art in general.
> 
> I mean seriously guys, have you read any of the posts in this thread? We're all debating (Some of us are actually RESEARCHING) the ages of fictional copyrighted characters and whether or not adult parody material of them should be drawn (Even _if_ they are drawn aged appropriately for the act itself). I was kinda surprised when I heard about all this at first, but after going through all these comments, this whole thing just seems silly.
> 
> ...


 
We'd just have a shittier version of DA if there was no adult art allowed here.
And a lot less traffic too, probably.
Nothing special "sells" this site except for the fact that you can draw whatever the heck you want and showcase it here no matter what.
(well not anymore but you get the idea...)

If I couldn't showcase adult stuff here at all, I'd be at DA and not here.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Norithics said:


> Funny, you didn't have any problem joining when all these supposedly illegal shenanigans were occuring.
> You want all the inclusion for yourself, but the second anything comes along that might help you shunt the things you don't personally like, then heave-ho!
> 
> Incredibly typical.


 
Nah man, you misunderstand.

Actually, no, you're right, I hate Sonic. Bite me. :I

I could care less about cub though.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

NinaTheNineTailedFox said:


> Long post


 
That isn't the issue here, this wasn't a community decision to ban cub porn. It's what it came to when AlertPay closed Dragoneer's account and ran away with a large amount of donated money. It's a financial problem rather than a moral problem.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> And yet Ian still writes Tails to still possess strong feelings for Fiona, and has him marry Mina who is the same age as Fiona.


 
Good point there.
Fiona never kissed Tails or she never had an interest, so it got off.
With Mina, that was before Ian came along and he had to go along. Though I don;t see why The previous writer, choose Tails other than Ash.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Because Tails > Ash

Either that or Amy killed Ash.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> That isn't the issue here, this wasn't a community decision to ban cub porn. It's what it came to when AlertPay closed Dragoneer's account and ran away with a large amount of donated money. It's a financial problem rather than a moral problem.


 
You got that one.


----------



## Norithics (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Nah man, you misunderstand.
> 
> Actually, no, you're right, I hate Sonic. Bite me. :I
> 
> I could care less about cub though.


 
In your own words, "I was here first." And "bite me." :]


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> If I couldn't showcase adult stuff here at all, I'd be at DA and not here.


 
Ditto.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Norithics said:


> In your own words, "I was here first." And "bite me." :]


 
Mind if I take a chunk from your ass?


----------



## Norithics (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Mind if I take a chunk from your ass?


 
I don't think you're ready for this jelly.



SEGAMew said:


> That isn't the issue here, this wasn't a community decision to ban cub porn. It's what it came to when AlertPay closed Dragoneer's account and ran away with a large amount of donated money. It's a financial problem rather than a moral problem.


 
A financial problem that I'm not sure how this rule is going to fix, which is the confusing part. What is this preparing for? What shadowy financial contributor is just waiting in the wings for FA to say, "Naw, man, we got rid of the pedos, cash me out!"? 

That's the part _I _don't get.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

monkeyxflash said:


> Well, i know this isn't going to be a very popular idea and bear with me on this...But, perhaps it would be best if FA steers clear of ALL adult oriented art in general.
> 
> I mean seriously guys, have you read any of the posts in this thread? We're all debating (Some of us are actually RESEARCHING) the ages of fictional copyrighted characters and whether or not adult parody material of them should be drawn (Even _if_ they are drawn aged appropriately for the act itself). I was kinda surprised when I heard about all this at first, but after going through all these comments, this whole thing just seems silly.
> 
> ...



Yeah.. That ain't gonna happen. :/  It WOULD make things easier for the admins, but FA's mostly known for porn.


----------



## RageDragon (Dec 5, 2010)

However, doesn't Sonic characters fall under the guise of "obvious toons"?


----------



## NinaTheNineTailedFox (Dec 5, 2010)

As long as this rule doesnt take sonic art off of FA and still lets us put up some adult pictures.

Why is it even bothering the Sonic community anyway? Leave it alone! It was fine before!


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Norithics said:


> A financial problem that I'm not sure how this rule is going to fix, which is the confusing part. What is this preparing for? What shadowy financial contributor is just waiting in the wings for FA to say, "Naw, man, we got rid of the pedos, cash me out!"?
> 
> That's the part _I _don't get.


 
Me niether, I always imagine other options available than relying another another provider to help collect donations electronically. FA in general is going to look like a freak show site with or without the cub.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Ditto.


 
heheheh, good luck with that!


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Because Tails > Ash
> 
> Either that or Amy killed Ash.


 
lol Made my day.
It's unknown really. but Ash showed he would sacrifice for Mina like the bomb incident. Probably...


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Me niether, I always imagine other options available than relying another another provider to help collect donations electronically. FA in general is going to look like a freak show site with or without the cub.


 
Next to DA for the least.
the next place for cub artists is InkBunny or Hentai Foundry.


----------



## Norithics (Dec 5, 2010)

RageDragon said:


> However, doesn't Sonic characters fall under the guise of "obvious toons"?


 
It's a brave new world, kid. Cartoons are people, now- international governments agree.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> heheheh, good luck with that!


 
I'm already firmly established on dA. I only moved to FA after months of being convinced by people that it's good for Sonic porn.



NinaTheNineTailedFox said:


> As long as this rule doesnt take  sonic art off of FA and still lets us put up some adult pictures.
> 
> Why is it even bothering the Sonic community anyway? Leave it alone! It was fine before!


 
Because 90% of the Sonic chars are under 18.


----------



## Rouge2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I recommend banning all Sonic Fancharacters on FA, even if they are original.

It would cut down on the amount of recolors and even cut down on Sonic Porn in general.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

What the hell is this thread? I don't even. Hey sonicfags, don't you have better things to do? Like having a life?

EDIT:
WTH people, there's a 196 faggots viewing this thread right now? Be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

NinaTheNineTailedFox said:


> As long as this rule doesnt take sonic art off of FA and still lets us put up some adult pictures.
> 
> Why is it even bothering the Sonic community anyway? Leave it alone! It was fine before!


 

Your avatar made me lol.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Rouge2 said:


> I recommend banning all Sonic Fancharacters on FA, even if they are original.
> 
> It would cut down on the amount of recolors and even cut down on Sonic Porn in general.


 
It would turn into a separate debate about what classifies as a Sonic fanchar, because anyone can claim that their character is not a Sonic fanchar.


----------



## Forte_Gigas (Dec 5, 2010)

Hentai Foundry has an odd interface. and Everyone thinks InkBunny has so much freedom, but if you look through there rules you find out they don't allow ANY Human porn at ALL. The human characters can't even be turned on in the picture.  So if you ever get the urge to draw a human, your out of luck there.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> What the hell is this thread? I don't even. Hey sonicfags, don't you have better things to do? Like having a life?


 
Well that was real mature.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

Rouge2 said:


> I recommend banning all Sonic Fancharacters on FA, even if they are original.
> 
> It would cut down on the amount of recolors and even cut down on Sonic Porn in general.



That's a pretty shitty idea, seeing as how some people actually put effort in developing their fan characters. :|


----------



## MasterSkadu (Dec 5, 2010)

Rouge2 said:


> I recommend banning all Sonic Fancharacters on FA, even if they are original.
> 
> It would cut down on the amount of recolors and even cut down on Sonic Porn in general.



You do realize your going to cause a riot by saying that.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> That's a pretty shitty idea, seeing as how some people actually put effort in developing their fan characters. :|


 
lol.... Yeah.... Right..... LOTS of effort on those sonic/tails recolors....


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

I put a lot of effort into my hedgehog dolphin chao tribrid.

If you ban Sonic fanchars, I'll claim he's an Ecco the Dolphin tribute FC.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> lol.... Yeah.... Right..... LOTS of effort on those sonic/tails recolors....



rofl and Amy rose.


----------



## Chaoman16 (Dec 5, 2010)

The best course of action would be to draw them as adults in NON-Sonic style. I suggest some hardcore Sonic artist meet up with one another and try to come up with something.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Well that was real mature.



Yes it is. Unlike the rest of youstuck in sexual deviancy of 14 year old nerds clustered about sega games i have a life.

Your sonic porn is shit and I hope that someday you all seek psychiatric help for your issues.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> What the hell is this thread? I don't even. Hey sonicfags, don't you have better things to do? Like having a life?
> 
> EDIT:
> WTH people, there's a 196 faggots viewing this thread right now? Be ashamed of yourselves.


 
Deo's here to save the day.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> I'm already firmly established on dA. I only moved to FA after months of being convinced by people that it's good for Sonic porn.


 
but can you post and view sonic porn there?

let's not get hasty here, as far as i can grasp what's going on, it's not ALL sonic art, just the porn that's being considered. so, for all you people worried that you won't be able to share pictures of sonic and crew, don't worry. as odd as it is, if it's clean, i'll bet the admins have no issue with it. 

besides, has Neer given the final word on the matter? cause, really, it's his decision. not pinkuh's.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Chaoman16 said:


> The best course of action would be to draw them as adults in NON-Sonic style. I suggest some hardcore Sonic artist meet up with one another and try to come up with something.


 
I guess I'm not hardcore enough =(


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Chaoman16 said:


> The best course of action would be to draw them as adults in NON-Sonic style.


 
Then you might as well not draw sonic.
Seriously.


----------



## Chaoman16 (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Then you might as well not draw sonic.
> Seriously.


 
I think you're making this into a bigger deal than it needs to be. Try it. I'm sure SOMEONE'S got that ace up there sleeve.


----------



## NinaTheNineTailedFox (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Because 90% of the Sonic chars are under 18.


 
And when did that become a problem? Sonic porn has been around ever since he exsisted.  I dont even know the very first picture of sonic porn to be honest but im sure the guy would be very surprised at what he started today.



Kayla said:


> Your avatar made me lol.


And your art makes me jizz. Glad to know we are on the same page. <3


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> but can you post and view sonic porn there?
> 
> let's not get hasty here, as far as i can grasp what's going on, it's not ALL sonic art, just the porn that's being considered. so, for all you people worried that you won't be able to share pictures of sonic and crew, don't worry. as odd as it is, if it's clean, i'll bet the admins have no issue with it.
> 
> besides, has Neer given the final word on the matter? cause, really, it's his decision. not pinkuh's.


 
And like I said, the only reason I have an FA account is to share my adult Sonic art with my dA viewers because I'm tired of emailing the images out to every individual person (I'm not adding 3000+ watchers to my email address book either). With the ban in place, it's back to dA and having a new start on Ink Bunny. FA is not really a place I go to view clean Sonic art.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Then you might as well not draw sonic.
> Seriously.


 
I think someone's being an elitist.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Then you might as well not draw sonic.
> Seriously.


 
wait, so you're saying that their questionably childlike bodies and style is crucial for the porn?

wow. winrar!


----------



## MasterSkadu (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok ok lets get to the point on all this chaos.

1: If the issue is the age, people will up the age
2: the problem now is idea of removing a huge chunk of the artwork of FA is its pointing towards one community, at least with the cub banning it was site wide not just one particular style.
3:To Rouge2 what you said will cause too much chaos, like Nina Nine said if you don't like it don't look at it.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

NinaTheNineTailedFox said:


> And when did that become a problem? Sonic porn has been around ever since he exsisted.  I dont even know the very first picture of sonic porn to be honest but im sure the guy would be very surprised at what he started today.


 
It became a problem when Alert Pay closed Dragoneer's account and ran away with a large sum of money.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> wait, so you're saying that their questionably childlike bodies and style is crucial for the porn?
> 
> wow. winrar!


 
If you see a fucking circle for a torso, heads bigger than the torso and hands capable of grabbing around the body as a "childlike body" then you should get your head fixed.
Really. If you're retarded on THAT level then everything is a "childlike body".
Gosh.

Moralfags with their provocative way of bending words to "prove a point".


----------



## Chaoman16 (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> wait, so you're saying that their questionably childlike bodies and style is crucial for the porn?


 
The "Sonicfags" will cause the most waves with this.


----------



## Norithics (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Yes it is. Unlike the rest of you stuck in sexual deviancy of 14 year old nerds clustered about sega games i have a life.
> 
> Your sonic porn is shit and I hope that someday you all seek psychiatric help for your issues.


 
I'm sorry, but.
Wow, _what _a lie. You're on here so much it's preposterous. You _have no life. _You just have a different no life than these people.
Try again.


----------



## NinaTheNineTailedFox (Dec 5, 2010)

Sonic is drawn the way he is because any other way would look wrong and thats that. Hes a fucking hedgehog. Thats the way he was designed. If you dont like it, tough shit. Deal with it.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> wait, so you're saying that their questionably childlike bodies and style is crucial for the porn?
> 
> wow. winrar!


 
I don't see Sonic's body very child-like. That body is perfectly capable of impregnating Sally and producing twins.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

So this thread is SonicFags raeging as they can no longer fap to images of children?


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> If you see a fucking circle for a torso, heads bigger than the torso and hands capable of grabbing around the body as a "childlike body" then you should get your head fixed.
> Really.


 
if you want to say that sonic is basically only a circle... i think you're mistaking Kirby for Sonic.

lrn to think plz.


----------



## RageDragon (Dec 5, 2010)

Norithics said:


> It's a brave new world, kid. Cartoons are people, now- international governments agree.


 
Actually, I'm a firm upholder in the cub-porn ban. I've actually been harassing site staff for the last year that they'd have to ban it sooner or later regardless of what "freedoms" they're standing up for. My point is this: Obvious toons like Bugs Bunny and other characters, while I'll never understand the draw or want to see them naked, would most likely fall under the radar. However, toons with greater detail like Toph, Asoka, and other characters are blatantly child-like. They're not toon. They are too detailed.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

NinaTheNineTailedFox said:


> Sonic is drawn the way he is because any other way would look wrong and thats that. Hes a fucking hedgehog. Thats the way he was designed. If you dont like it, tough shit. Deal with it.


 
Sonic was designed to look young.

Therefor, porn of him is wrong.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Yes it is. Unlike the rest of youstuck in sexual deviancy of 14 year old nerds clustered about sega games i have a life.
> 
> Your sonic porn is shit and I hope that someday you all seek psychiatric help for your issues.



Same thing to you as well. If you say that we are wasting our time here, you're doing the same thing with the immature comment. Also with Xende.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

NinaTheNineTailedFox said:


> Sonic is drawn the way he is because any other way would look wrong and thats that. Hes a fucking hedgehog. Thats the way he was designed. If you dont like it, tough shit. Deal with it.



That looks nothing like a hedgehog. Do I also have to be a pedophile to see that crappy art as a hedgehog too?


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> I don't see Sonic's body very child-like. That body is perfectly capable of impregnating Sally and producing twins.


 
well, if you want me to go all "artfag" on you... their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult... just sayin.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> What the hell is this thread? I don't even. Hey sonicfags, don't you have better things to do? Like having a life?
> 
> EDIT:
> WTH people, there's a 196 faggots viewing this thread right now? Be ashamed of yourselves.



What the hell is this post count? I don't even. Hey, Deovaccus, there's almost 2000 posts you've made on a forum about porn, don't you have better things to do? Like having a life?


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

RageDragon said:


> Actually, I'm a firm upholder in the cub-porn ban. I've actually been harassing site staff for the last year that they'd have to ban it sooner or later regardless of what "freedoms" they're standing up for. My point is this: Obvious toons like Bugs Bunny and other characters, while I'll never understand the draw or want to see them naked, would most likely fall under the radar. However, toons with greater detail like Toph, Asoka, and other characters are blatantly child-like. They're not toon. They are too detailed.


 
Well maybe you'll have to wake up and realize that a law is not a scalpel, it's a sledgehammer.


----------



## Norithics (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay, it's just Amateur Troll Hour now. I'll check this thread later.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

This thread has devolved into personal insults. YAY!


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> Same thing to you as well. If you say that we are wasting our time here, you're doing the same thing with the immature comment. Also with Xende.



Immature comment. That being said from a person who gets off to images of sonic. I feel no burn from that remark. Next time when trying to insult someone don't be a sickfuck.
Also, I waste my time in here to waste it. I am bored not emotionally invested as you are.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Well maybe you'll have to wake up and realize that a law is not a scalpel, it's a sledgehammer.


 
HAHAHAH, oh you! you're just filled with funny things to say today, aren't you! 

this isn't about law, though... it's about a company's policy.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> What the hell is this post count? I don't even. Hey, Deovaccus, there's almost 2000 posts you've made on a forum about porn, don't you have better things to do? Like having a life?



You see, unlike you I don't usually post about porn. I use my posts to beat religifags and sonic-child-porn advocates.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> HAHAHAH, oh you! you're just filled with funny things to say today, aren't you!
> 
> this isn't about law, though... it's about a company's policy.


 
Which is enforced by the LAW.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> Same thing to you as well. If you say that we are wasting our time here, you're doing the same thing with the immature comment. Also with Xende.


 
At least spell my name right, man.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...


 
So true.


----------



## Fiz (Dec 5, 2010)

so

who here likes mario


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> HAHAHAH, oh you! you're just filled with funny things to say today, aren't you!
> 
> this isn't about law, though... it's about a company's policy.


 
Which is based on an actual law. In canada.
And we're talking about enforcing a fuzzy rule based on that.
Why are you here anyway?


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Which is enforced by the LAW.


 
no... not really... it's enforced by the company in question going "aah... well, NO MONEY FOR YOOOUUUU!!!!"


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Fiz said:


> so
> 
> who here likes mario


 
Only as a friend. :V


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Fiz said:


> so
> 
> who here likes mario


 
I like Sonic sexing Mario, but can't have that here.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Which is based on an actual law. In canada.
> And we're talking about enforcing a fuzzy rule based on that.
> Why are you here anyway?


 
don't be an idiot please... the law in canada doesn't cover furries since they are considered to be too far removed from being a human... hell, you heard of Softpaw? you know where it's made? you know where the people that make it live?


----------



## MasterSkadu (Dec 5, 2010)

Really people its an art style, for some this is how they draw, and trying to change the way they draw would cause even more issue.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> no... not really... it's enforced by the company in question going "aah... well, NO MONEY FOR YOOOUUUU!!!!"


 
Please go back and read that 200+ post thread.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> well, if you want me to go all "artfag" on you... their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult... just sayin.


 
welp, pretty sure chibi characters have disproportionate bodies (and that's legit chibis, not people trying to cover up for their cubs) more like cubs and they're allowed. I think people are mostly upset because if Pinkuh is right about sonic art being banned over the fiddly ages, what else? I mean, sure they are that age in human years but what about other characters? To me it seems like people are worrying because what about feral animals whose ages are different? Or pokemon or digimon? Or starfox characters etc? Also, I find it funny the age of 18 keeps being spewed out everywhere because: most places have an ge of consent lower than 18. Including more than half the US states.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

DOES NO ONE SEE WHAT A GOOD POINT THIS IS? AND WHY SONIC IS CUB AND SHOULD BE BANNED?



Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...





Redregon said:


> their bodies are proportionately closer to that of a child (roughly around the age of 3-5) than they are of an adult...


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 5, 2010)

How old is Dr. Robotnik?


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> Also, I find it funny the age of 18 keeps being spewed out everywhere because: most places have an ge of consent lower than 18. Including more than half the US states.


 
Age of consent â‰  pornography.

Learn2law


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Please go back and read that 200+ post thread.


 
read it? hell i was basically swimming in it when it was happening.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> DOES NO ONE SEE WHAT A GOOD POINT THIS IS? AND WHY SONIC IS CUB AND SHOULD BE BANNED?


 
So let's ban a complete set of proportions.
Is that what you want now?


----------



## Takeshi (Dec 5, 2010)

"Cub" is to furries what "children" are for everyone else.

The word gets brought up, all ability to think objectively is terminated and everyone starts seeing pedophiles everywhere.

I bet everyone would be a lot happier if FA just had an effective filtering mechanism.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

@Deo: So we're banning chibi porn too? Good job.

@Penumbra: Widely accepted as over 50.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> So let's ban a complete set of proportions.
> Is that what you want now?


 
Banning furry child pornography? You bet. Ban that shit. All of it. No mercy.


----------



## Fiz (Dec 5, 2010)

i get turned on by ovals where are the handcuffs


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Shaon the Kozo said:
			
		

> What the hell is this post count? I don't even. Hey, Deovaccus, there's  almost 2000 posts you've made on a forum about *furries*, don't you have  better things to do? Like having a life?


There we go. fix'd.



Deovacuus said:


> You see, unlike you *I don't usually post about porn*. I use *my posts to beat* religifags and *sonic-child-porn* advocates.



technically you're posting about porn still. SOOOOO
let's stop splitting hairs and being hypocritical, shaalll we?


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Fiz said:


> i get turned on by ovals where are the handcuffs



Right by the lube made out of the tears of furry virgins who will never get laid.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

though there is one thing that i just cannot wrap my head around.

how anyone that has the voice of Steve Urkel could be considered in any way sexy.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

whoops, double post.


----------



## Deja-Blu (Dec 5, 2010)

shawntails said:


> Well...how long do you guys think it will take for FA to lose atleast 20% of the user?


 
I couldn't tell you how hard I laughed at this... 

and besides, not many furries, even the cub porn lovers, leave FA. It's a rarity and a lawlfest when they do, though


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Deo's here to save the day.


 


Deovacuus said:


> Immature comment. That being said from a person who gets off to images of sonic. I feel no burn from that remark. Next time when trying to insult someone don't be a sickfuck.
> Also, I waste my time in here to waste it. I am bored not emotionally invested as you are.



Nah. Wasn't trying to burn you. Just saying, I'm just here with Age providing. I know you Hate Sonic (probably from the sad crap it has with the fans such as mar(t)y-su's and recolors.) But it's a thread for those who care or try for the least of it. Much for the Comments for the last.... 14 pages , this might/will start a fight. 
I don't care about the cub porn which really makes me pissed off, seeing babies getting fucked over by older or same. 
We are all wasting life on itself anyway lol.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Deo's here to save the day.


 


Xenke said:


> At least spell my name right, man.


 
lol sorry. *Xenke... derp


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Banning furry child pornography? You bet. Ban that shit. All of it. No mercy.


 
Agreed and rightfully so.  If representations of children turn you on, you have psychological problems.


----------



## NinaTheNineTailedFox (Dec 5, 2010)

Just leave the Sonic art alone. Theres nothing wrong with it. If you dont like it, Dont look at it and your problem is solved. It shouldnt be banned just dont look at it and thats the end of it. Its really simple.


----------



## MasterSkadu (Dec 5, 2010)

HEY CAN WE GET BACK ON TOPIC PEOPLE!

Look if your going to start insulting people without just cause, do us a favor and leave so people who is trying to figure this issue out can get it done.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

NinaTheNineTailedFox said:


> Just leave the Sonic art alone. Theres nothing wrong with it. If you dont like it, Dont look at it and your problem is solved. It shouldnt be banned just dont look at it and thats the end of it. Its really simple.


 
i call your "don't like it? don't look" and raise you an "if you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen."


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Deo's here to save the day.



I'll always save you Xenke. And the forums are boring and these people are hilarious.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

MasterSkadu said:


> HEY CAN WE GET BACK ON TOPIC PEOPLE!
> 
> Look if your going to start insulting people without just cause, do us a favor and leave so people who is trying to figure this issue out can get it done.


 
"People trying to figure it out"

There is only one opinion in the dictatorship.

It's none of us.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Banning furry child pornography? You bet. Ban that shit. All of it. No mercy.



Not "furry child pornography", moron, a set of PROPORTIONS.
You were flaunting that shit around as if it is your flag.
So do you want to ban everything that is 1-5 heads tall and stands on 2 legs?
Come on, say it.

Haphazardly take a look at any and all cartoons while thinking of your answer.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Sonic is not a child =(


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> "People trying to figure it out"
> 
> There is only one opinion in the dictatorship.
> 
> It's none of us.



agreed. this isn't a democracy.


----------



## Forte_Gigas (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> DOES NO ONE SEE WHAT A GOOD POINT THIS IS? AND WHY SONIC IS CUB AND SHOULD BE BANNED?


 
Now your wasting your life, pick up a video game and play something, or watch TV. Better ways to pass your time.



Takeshi said:


> "Cub" is to furries what "children" are for everyone else.
> 
> The word gets brought up, all ability to think objectively is terminated and everyone starts seeing pedophiles everywhere.
> 
> I bet everyone would be a lot happier if FA just had an effective filtering mechanism.


 
At least someone else picked up on the cub = children thing, its what I was thinking when people bitched about it.

And yest, the filtering would be SO helpful, but would make so many people wine about it being annoying.  I know Hentai Foundry uses that and while its troublesome to have to do, its good to have.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> Agreed and rightfully so. If representations of children turn you on, you have psychological problems.



Damn straight. Seek psychological help immediately. Don't walk, run, do not pass Go, do not collect 200 dollars.


----------



## Fiz (Dec 5, 2010)

actually what is funny/concerning to me is that fa is banning porn of imaginary cartoon characters based on the 'age' of drawing is while being completely awful when making sure actual real life minors that come to this site are barred from viewing pornography, even when its been reported


----------



## Takeshi (Dec 5, 2010)

YOUR FETISH IS DISGUSTING AND SHOULD BE BANNED

BECAUSE I DON'T LIKE IT!


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Damn straight. Seek psychological help immediately. Don't walk, run, do not pass Go, do not collect 200 dollars.


 






 Originally Posted by *Penumbra Noct* 

 
 				Agreed and rightfully so. If representations of children turn you on, you have psychological problems.

I have to agreed with this one as well.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

NinaTheNineTailedFox said:


> Just leave the Sonic art alone. Theres nothing wrong with it.



Except it is child porn. There _is _something very wrong with that FYI.


----------



## Balthamos (Dec 5, 2010)

I remember when I was little I used to play sonic the hedgehog when I was 3....

wow, shit happens


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

I too thought cub = child = under 13 until I saw the under 18 blurb in the policy.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, this thread is gunna get locked soon. rofl


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

In *ALL* of this, We can't stop it anyway. Move to INKBUNNY or some other place.
If FA wants to get rid of cub/sonic porn cause of the donations taken away by AlertPay, it's their choice (or not)


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Not "furry child pronography", moron, a set of PROPORTIONS.
> You were flaunting that shit around as if it is your flag.
> So do you want to ban everything that is 1-5 heads tall and stands on 2 legs?
> Come on, say it.
> ...



Fine. BAN THAT SHIT. Ban any porn that includes child-proportions for characters. In fact we can ban all furry porn. I'd be fine with that too as I don't have any attatchment to it like you do. See I don't have a spasm everytime my porn is threatened to be taken away. My advice is go outside and meet people. Have decent sex. Put down the laptop, turn off the pc monitor, and go see a psychiatrist sonicfags.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> What the hell is this thread? I don't even. Hey sonicfags, don't you have better things to do? Like having a life?
> 
> EDIT:
> WTH people, there's a 196 faggots viewing this thread right now? Be ashamed of yourselves.


 
Go back to lulz, or 4chan, troll. kthxbai


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> YOUR FETISH IS DISGUSTING AND SHOULD BE BANNED
> 
> BECAUSE I DON'T LIKE IT!


 
It's not personal distaste, it's the fact that it is unlawful to distribute porn of minors in sexual situations. And immoral to support pedophiles.



Kathy-Lu said:


> Go back to lulz, or 4chan, troll. kthxbai


 
Oh look. I get called a troll for disagreeing. Furries why do you always cry "TROLL!". I am not a troll. I merely do not share your views on fapping to children.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Kathy-Lu said:


> Go back to lulz, or 4chan, troll. kthxbai


 
You sound mad, you should leave forever.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 5, 2010)

I just wanted to join in the shouting

I have opinions and feel a deep need to nitpick tiny details because other people's opinions do not align with my own


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Fine. BAN THAT SHIT. Ban any porn that includes child-proportions for characters. In fact we can ban all furry porn. I'd be fine with that too as I don't have any attatchment to it like you do. See I don't have a spasm everytime my porn is threatened to be taken away. My advice is go outside and meet people. Have decent sex. Put down the laptop, turn off the pc monitor, and go see a psychiatrist sonicfags.


 
Why stop at furry porn, let's just revamp FA and fill it with My Little Ponies and My Littlest Pet Shop.


----------



## NinaTheNineTailedFox (Dec 5, 2010)

I can stand the heat. Its just a pointless thing to do. If you dont like it. Dont look at it. Simple and to the point.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> If FA wants to get rid of cub/sonic porn cause of the donations taken away by AlertPay, it's their choice (or not)


 
Cub porn was the problem. Not Sonic porn. Seeing little babies/cubs getting nailed was the problem. Not Sonic banging Sally.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Why stop at furry porn, let's just revamp FA and fill it with My Little Ponies and My Littlest Pet Shop.


 
BEST IDEA EVAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

MasterSkadu said:


> You do realize your going to cause a riot by saying that.



That's what they want.  I bet my paycheck.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Fine. BAN THAT SHIT. Ban any porn that includes child-proportions for characters. In fact we can ban all furry porn. I'd be fine with that too as I don't have any attatchment to it like you do. See I don't have a spasm everytime my porn is threatened to be taken away. My advice is go outside and meet people. Have decent sex. Put down the laptop, turn off the pc monitor, and go see a psychiatrist sonicfags.


 
Thank you.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Finally something we agreed with =p


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> It's not personal distaste, it's the fact that it is unlawful to distribute porn of minors in sexual situations. And immoral to support pedophiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look. I get called a troll for disagreeing. Furries why do you always cry "TROLL!". I am not a troll. I merely do not share your views on fapping to children.



I didnt call you a troll for disagreeing.  I called you a troll because of the WAY you disagreed.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Thank you.


 
Pretty much this. :/


----------



## Kittycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

May I make a suggestion? Get the message! Get creative and make something original for once. Comon, it is bad enough as it is that you filled your gallery with pedo feul and it all got deleted, make something else for a change. Branch out your styles, learn to write, learn to animate, learn to get creative and stop jumping on the same stepping stone.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Cub porn was the problem. Not Sonic porn. Seeing little babies/cubs getting nailed was the problem. Not Sonic banging Sally.


 
Our problem is anything under 18.

'Cub' is just a helpful buzz word that we attached to it.

Sonic is not 18, nor appears to be.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Fine. BAN THAT SHIT. Ban any porn that includes child-proportions for characters. In fact we can ban all furry porn. I'd be fine with that too as I don't have any attatchment to it like you do. See I don't have a spasm everytime my porn is threatened to be taken away. My advice is go outside and meet people. Have decent sex. Put down the laptop, turn off the pc monitor, and go see a psychiatrist sonicfags.


 
Furry porn is SERIOUS BUSINESS (apparently)


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

I think everyone here can agree child porn = bad. So I think we can stop yelling that at each other.
People are just arguing whether furry cubs/imaginary characters under 18 = child.


----
Word for word, the law on child porn:
Under federal law (18 U.S.C. Â§2256), child pornography1 is  defined         as any visual depiction, including any photograph, film, video,  picture,         or computer or computer-generated image or picture, whether made  or produced         by electronic, mechanical, or other means, of sexually explicit  conduct,       where  


the production of the visual depiction involves the use of a  minor           engaging in sexually explicit conduct; or
the visual depiction is a digital image, computer image, or  computer-generated           image that is, or is indistinguishable from, that of a minor  engaging           in sexually explicit conduct; or
the visual depiction has been created, adapted, or modified  to appear           that an identifiable minor is engaging in sexually explicit  conduct.
 For purposes of enforcing the federal law (18 U.S.C. Â§2256), â€œminorâ€ is         defined as a person under the age of 18.

Word for word from a law firm on the defition of what a person is:






 	         	           		         		                          		                    				 			         	 				         		 			 					        person
					        n. 1) a human being

oh hey there furries, are you human beings? no.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Cub porn was the problem. Not Sonic porn. Seeing little babies/cubs getting nailed was the problem. Not Sonic banging Sally.


 
They have been doing cubs ever since and now that AlertPay has done it then they removed it.
and yes Cubs are a sick fetish. now cause of the Age terms, Sonic porn is now called 'cub art'


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Why stop at furry porn, let's just revamp FA and fill it with My Little Ponies and My Littlest Pet Shop.



Your point doesn't connect. I'm sorry but when you're talking to people you generally try to maintain communication rather than just vomit out words.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 5, 2010)

ITT:

No you're a troll, go outside and get a life

No _you're_ a troll, _you_ go outside and get a life

No you're a troll, _you_ go outside and get a life

No _you're_ a troll, _you_ go outside and get a life

No you're a troll, _you_ go outside and get a life

No _you're_ a troll, _you_ go outside and get a life


----------



## SkyKitsune (Dec 5, 2010)

Luckily they are fictional characters, as such you can manipulate certain characteristics of them. For instance say they are 18+ in the description however due to the natures of their world they need to be around age 100 before any physical changes occur. Someone said it before, people just don't like seeing the word cub used to describe artwork.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Kathy-Lu said:


> I didnt call you a troll for disagreeing. I called you a troll because of the WAY you disagreed.


 
Does your butt hurt? So I disagreed and you can't take it. Baww some moar.

EDIT: 
U MAD?


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Your point doesn't connect. I'm sorry but when you're talking to people you generally try to maintain communication rather than just vomit out words.


 
Oh look who's talking.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Oh look who's talking.


 
Oh, look who's still not adding anything to the conversation.

You're shitposting, yay!


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Kittycoon said:


> May I make a suggestion? Get the message! Get creative and make something original for once. Comon, it is bad enough as it is that you filled your gallery with pedo feul and it all got deleted, make something else for a change. Branch out your styles, learn to write, learn to animate, learn to get creative and stop jumping on the same stepping stone.


 
I can do that on dA. I want to use my FA account for the original purpose of posting things I can't post on dA.

It is a good suggestion, but it doesn't quite apply here.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

SkyKitsune said:


> people just don't like seeing the word cub used to describe artwork.



This is porn. Artwork is something else entirely.


----------



## guyfuy (Dec 5, 2010)

so I came here looking for useful information
and i find trolls trollin trolls
why am I not surprised


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Kittycoon said:


> May I make a suggestion? Get the message! Get creative and make something original for once. Comon, it is bad enough as it is that you filled your gallery with pedo feul and it all got deleted, make something else for a change. Branch out your styles, learn to write, learn to animate, learn to get creative and stop jumping on the same stepping stone.



BAM!


----------



## Kayla (Dec 5, 2010)

guyfuy said:


> so I came here looking for useful information
> and i find trolls trollin trolls
> why am I not surprised



thread got derailed. :C


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

guyfuy said:


> so I came here looking for useful information
> and i find trolls trollin trolls
> why am I not surprised


 
To put and end to your search, there is no information as of yet.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

guyfuy said:


> so I came here looking for useful information
> and i find trolls trollin trolls
> why am I not surprised



I wanna be a troller of trolls, you trolls. I am your troller troll trolling queen of trollerdom. 
*:V
*


----------



## Takeshi (Dec 5, 2010)

Sigh.

Here we go again...

Saying Sonic porn = child pornography is the most insanely idiotic thing I've heard since...actually nevermind, I don't hang around on the forums all that much (and threads like this are pretty much why)

Anyway, here's why I think anyone who makes that connection is full of shit. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3755953/


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

another thing... FA did say Sonic *MATURE* art was alright, just not the porn.
though In all terms, they will still probably ban that.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes FA said Mature Adult stuff with under 18ers isn't allowed.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> To put and end to your search, there is no information as of yet.


 
this... 

the points have pretty much all been covered and it's devolved into people whining and laughing or whatever.

until dragoneer puts in his two cents, all anyone can do is speculate (or whine... as it seems is happening) so, basically, everyone should shut up and wait for the shoe to drop.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3755953/


 
That is the ugliest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

KinomiHedgehog said:


> another thing... FA did say Sonic *MATURE* art was alright, just not the porn.


 
Have fun drawing the line and having people step all over it.
Protip: Showing or not showing genitalia is no factor, apparently.


----------



## SkyKitsune (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> This is porn. Artwork is something else entirely.


 
No its one in the same. Art is something that stirs an emotional or physical response in its viewer. A lot of artists put a lot of work in their art work and actually try to hold up a degree of standard in what they do while also trying to improve with each piece. Its unequivocally art.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> thread got derailed. :C


 
Holy shit no kidding thread got derailed

People swinging at one another like they're fighting over who gets custody of the kids, take it to AIM and then post the logs to ED to prove _who is the most rightest_


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Here we go again...
> 
> Saying Sonic porn = child pornography is the most insanely idiotic thing I've heard


 
Sonic porn contains Sonic characters.
The majority of Sonic characters are under the age of eighteen.
A minor (a child) is defined by law as being under the age of eighteen.
Porn of minors is child porn.
Porn of Sonic is child porn.

*Q.E.D. BITCHES.*


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

*






  Re: Sonic Character Ages 				*

I think everyone here can agree child porn = bad. So I think we  can stop yelling that at each other.
People are just arguing whether furry cubs/imaginary characters under 18  = child.


----
Word for word, the law on child porn:
Under federal law (18 U.S.C. Â§2256), child pornography1 is  defined          as any visual depiction, including any photograph, film, video,   picture,         or computer or computer-generated image or picture,  whether made  or produced         by electronic, mechanical, or other  means, of sexually explicit  conduct,       where  


the production of the visual depiction involves the use  of a  minor           engaging in sexually explicit conduct; or
the visual depiction is a digital image, computer image, or   computer-generated           image that is, or is indistinguishable  from, that of a minor  engaging           in sexually explicit conduct;  or
the visual depiction has been created, adapted, or modified  to  appear           that an identifiable minor is engaging in sexually  explicit  conduct.
 For purposes of enforcing the federal law (18 U.S.C. Â§2256),  â€œminorâ€ is         defined as a person under the age of 18.

Word for word from a law firm on the defition of what a person is:





 	          	           		         		                          		                     				 			         	 				         		 			 					        person
					        n. 1) a human being

oh hey there furries, are you human beings? no.​


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

SkyKitsune said:


> No its one in the same. Art is something that stirs an emotional or physical response in its viewer. A lot of artists put a lot of work in their art work and actually try to hold up a degree of standard in what they do while also trying to improve with each piece. Its unequivocally art.


 
OK, THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN PORN AND ART!

Porn is sexual.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

SkyKitsune said:


> No its one in the same. Art is something that stirs an emotional or physical response in its viewer. A lot of artists put a lot of work in their art work and actually try to hold up a degree of standard in what they do while also trying to improve with each piece. Its unequivocally art.


 
Wrong.
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/pornography
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/art

crack a dictionary sometime. it'll do you good.


----------



## KinomiHedgehog (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Have fun drawing the line and having people step all over it.
> Protip: Showing or not showing genitalia is no factor, apparently.


 
yea Pretty much. but I don't do that mature/porn shit anymore. You see breast in PG-13 movies and sex ed., a crazy world ain't it lol.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Art can be defined as many things, even how a chair is placed in a corner of the wall or what color the chair is. if the chair invokes emotion and thought in the viewer, so be it.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3755953/



I have the undeniable urge to punch the _"artist"_ in the face.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> A minor (a child) is defined by law as being under the age of eighteen.
> Porn of minors is child porn.
> Porn of Sonic is child porn.
> 
> *Q.E.D. BITCHES.*



actually it's legally defines as a person being under the age of 18. and any dictionary will tell you a person is a human, and a human is not a furry anthromorphic creature. hello logic, isn't it nice to use you and not pretend to know what we're talking about.


----------



## Takeshi (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> That is the ugliest thing I've ever seen.


You haven't seen much, have you.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

SEGAMew said:


> Art can be defined as many things, even how a chair is placed in a corner of the wall or what color the chair is. if the chair invokes emotion and thought in the viewer, so be it.


 
Art has a broad definition, no shit. But there is a distinction between art and porn. Check out my gallery. See my sculptures? That's art. Sonic porn is not.


----------



## monkeyxflash (Dec 5, 2010)

Whoa! It got all crazy in here (Well, crazier anyway). Well, mind as well poke a bear with a stick. Hey, Deovacuus! *pokes with stick*


----------



## Forte_Gigas (Dec 5, 2010)

Thats actually helpful to this whole topic, she certianly looks to be much older in that picture, seeing as she seems to be the size of an actual person in it.

Be honest, we need more people posting to help the topic not using it for insulting eachother or making just useless comments.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> You haven't seen much, have you.


 
I have.

Sonic art is by far some of the most repulsive.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

monkeyxflash said:


> Whoa! It got all crazy in here (Well, crazier anyway). Well, mind as well poke a bear with a stick. Hey, Deovacuus! *pokes with stick*



I am offendz u troll i am tasmanian devil not bear i am teh butthurts bawww


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Forte_Gigas said:


> Thats actually helpful to this whole topic, she certianly looks to be much older in that picture, seeing as she seems to be the size of an actual person in it.
> 
> Be honest, we need more people posting to help the topic not using it for insulting eachother or making just useless comments.



You're showing your n00bness to all of FAF.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

welcome to the internet, sir.
Where all human souls go to die


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

There are various sculptures and paintings that depict acts of rape by humans, animals, or fantasy beings from many different countries. Old sculptures and paintings.


----------



## SkyKitsune (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> OK, THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN PORN AND ART!
> 
> Porn is sexual.



Technically if its drawn in anyway its artwork. Even live pornos can be considered art depending on how the shots are set up. But as I said art is anything that stirs an emotional or physical response. Sexual arousal is the most powerful physical reaction a human can undergo. There is no reason to separate it just because one art piece makes you cry, one makes you happy, and one makes you really happy.


----------



## MasterSkadu (Dec 5, 2010)

Kathy-Lu said:


> That's what they want.  I bet my paycheck.


 
Atleast you can see it, now if the others can.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Art has a broad definition, no shit. But there is a distinction between art and porn. Check out my gallery. See my sculptures? That's art. Sonic porn is not.


 what about sculptures of sonic porn?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Dec 5, 2010)

I approve of everything thats been happening on FA.


----------



## Takeshi (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I have.
> 
> Sonic art is by far some of the most repulsive.


Well that's just, like, your opinion, man.



Shaon the Kozo said:


> welcome to the internet, sir.
> Where all human souls go to die


Don't you mean sanity?


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

MasterSkadu said:


> Atleast you can see it, now if the others can.


 
We were having a delightful discussion too until someone ripped the rails off the pavement =(


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> Don't you mean sanity?


 
I think he meant belief in humanity.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> Don't you mean sanity?


 Pretty sure half these people were never sane to begin with.


----------



## monkeyxflash (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I am offendz u troll i am tasmanian devil not bear i am teh butthurts bawww


 Hey, that's not cool. I'm am so not a troll. I was just trying to goad you into an entertaining comment or something.

It's not like this thread makes any since anymore...Or ever did.


----------



## NinaTheNineTailedFox (Dec 5, 2010)

*walks out of the conversation* This is getting stupid. Im done with this.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> Well that's just, like, your opinion, man.


 
Never said it wasn't. :I


----------



## Ben (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Yes it is. Unlike the rest of youstuck in sexual deviancy of 14 year old nerds clustered about sega games i have a life.





			
				Deovacuus said:
			
		

> *continue to post in this thread for another hour about how great i am and how gross you all are*



The lack of irony detection here is astounding.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

NinaTheNineTailedFox said:


> *walks out of the conversation* This is getting stupid. Im done with this.


 
Bye, hope your butt heals.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

God. Furries trying to make their fetishes ok by calling it art. I am disturbed.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Ben said:


> The lack of irony detection here is astounding.


 
But I'm sooo bored Ben... and raeg is funny to me and the tears of furries is great justice.



monkeyxflash said:


> Hey, that's not cool. I'm am so not a troll. I was just trying to goad you into an entertaining comment or something.
> 
> It's not like this thread makes any since anymore...Or ever did.



Sarcasm is lost on you isn't it.  *B1
*


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Does your butt hurt? So I disagreed and you can't take it. Baww some moar.
> 
> EDIT:
> U MAD?


 I see you want to be a child about this.  Come back once you grow out of your diapers.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> But I'm sooo bored Ben... and raeg is funny to me and the tears of furries is great justice.


 
Is it sad that I'm putting off homework because this thread amuses me too much?


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Kathy-Lu said:


> I see you want to be a child about this.  Come back once you grow out of your diapers.


 
I see you are being a child too.

HYPOCRITE!


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

So like, the original issue here is about the age of Sonic chars and how does the Cub Porn Ban affect Sonic artists who draw only in canon Sonic style, and how those same artists try to come up with a compromise/wait for rule clarification on this ordeal.

Threads evolve into weird crazy ways.


----------



## Ben (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> But I'm sooo bored Ben... and raeg is funny to me and the tears of furries is great justice.


 
If you actually had a life, you would think of something more constructive to do than constantly post on a furry forum.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

guyfuy said:


> so I came here looking for useful information
> and i find trolls trollin trolls
> why am I not surprised


 Because it's FA's forums.  :/


----------



## forceswerwolf (Dec 5, 2010)

sorry i dont got time to read all pages but,

does anymone realize that this would affect pokemon and digimon too? 
like pichu,pikachu,eevee,eeveelutions,veemon,guilmon and more?

i want to know what dragoneer says to this!?


----------



## MasterSkadu (Dec 5, 2010)

Kathy-Lu said:


> I see you want to be a child about this.  Come back once you grow out of your diapers.


 
Agreed.


----------



## craftyandy (Dec 5, 2010)

Is alert pay even looking into this shit as much as furries are?


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Ben said:


> If you actually had a life, you would think of something more constructive to do than constantly post on a furry forum.


 
You have no idea how hard I"m laughing right now.



forceswerwolf said:


> i want to know what dragoneer says to this!?


 
Everyone does, I wish he'd show his digi-ass.


----------



## The Other Half (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, I'm somehow always amazed at the immaturity humans beings can stoop down to.  Anyways




Shaon the Kozo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This, period.  Child porn only applies to work that actually resembles humans.  Pretty sure Sonic characters don't fall under that.

Regardless, this thread is full of hilarity.  Simply just people bashing one another.  

So people such as Deovacuus and Xenke, we get it, you don't like Sonic.  I'm sorry that people actually like something you don't, let the ego go.  I know it's fun to argue with weak people, but it gets to teh point where it's just boring.  Except when someone rage quits, then it's hilarious.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

forceswerwolf said:


> sorry i dont got time to read all pages but,
> 
> does anymone realize that this would affect pokemon and digimon too?
> like pichu,pikachu,eevee,eeveelutions,veemon,guilmon and more?
> ...



that's what we're ALL waiting for, sadly


----------



## monkeyxflash (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Sarcasm is lost on you isn't it.  *B1
> *



Sarcasm on the internet is hard sometimes. ;_;


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Haha. You call me a child because I don't agree with you. Oh ad hominems are funny aren't they?

Oh wait... you called me a child.... DON'T RAPE ME! D8




monkeyxflash said:


> Sarcasm on the internet is hard sometimes. ;_;



It was fucking obvious though man. Like really fucking obvious.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I see you are being a child too.
> 
> HYPOCRITE!


 Except I didn't come here to troll.  Difference.  But, whatev.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

forceswerwolf said:


> sorry i dont got time to read all pages but,
> 
> does anymone realize that this would affect pokemon and digimon too?
> like pichu,pikachu,eevee,eeveelutions,veemon,guilmon and more?
> ...



Dragoneer says that because they're monsters, they will be classified as monsters, unless you draw them anthro with human proportions. So they're okay.

Things may have changed since he said that almost two weeks ago though.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

Ben said:


> If you actually had a life, you would think of something more constructive to do than constantly post on a furry forum.


 This.


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Where's a mod when you actually need one?


----------



## Takeshi (Dec 5, 2010)

Come to think of it, the reason I don't want to see Sonic porn banned isn't because I'd miss it; like I said, there are plenty of other websites to get my fix from should I feel inclined to do so.

No; the reason I don't want to see it banned is to give the self-righteous pricks trying to ban everything they don't personally like by abusing the child porn clause a lesson in humility.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

In Kathy-Lu's defense, I didn't find her trolling at all. My cursor was lingering over the report button under Deo a lot though.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

The Other Half said:


> This, period.  Child porn only applies to work that actually resembles humans.  Pretty sure Sonic characters don't fall under that.
> 
> Regardless, this thread is full of hilarity.  Simply just people bashing one another.
> 
> So people such as Deovacuus and Xenke, we get it, you don't like Sonic.  I'm sorry that people actually like something you don't, let the ego go.


 
The issue isn't with law at this point, it's about company policy with companies like AlertPay.

And I'm not here because of ego, it's just fun to poke at people.


----------



## Forte_Gigas (Dec 5, 2010)

Not really effects pokemon, as long as the pokemon themselves are drawn older then 18.  A pokemon's age is never stated therefore they are not technically minors ever. If anything only, Cleafa, Igglypuff, Mime Jr., Bonsly, Wynaut, Magby, Elekid, pichu and other "baby" pokemon could fall under this but they still have no set ages they can pass. Same applies to Digimon, only the first form there "baby" forms could be seen as minors.  Remember in Digimon first season they waited years for the kids to show up, and 1 year on earth was a few years in the Digital world.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Ben said:


> If you actually had a life, you would think of something more constructive to do than constantly post on a furry forum.



You are always so stuck up Ben. And I have some time on my hands and this amuses me. It's better than being Gatode and getting high and sucking random dicks.



Kathy-Lu said:


> Except I didn't come here to troll. Difference. But, whatev.


Who says I'm here to troll? I'm a furfag just like the rest of you.




SEGAMew said:


> In Kathy-Lu's defense, I didn't find her trolling at all. My cursor was lingering over the report button under Deo a lot though.



Is this where I type "haters gonna hate :V"?


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Where's a mod when you actually need one?



Good question. :/


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Kathy-Lu said:


> Good question. :/


 
I reported this thread quite a while ago. I think they're waiting on 'Neer.


----------



## Ben (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> You are always so stuck up Ben. And I have some time on my hands and this amuses me. It's better than being Gatode and getting high and sucking random dicks.


 
So basically, to you, your options are "hypocritically post on furry forums" or "be a whore"

fastinatg


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Is this where I type "haters gonna hate :V"?


 
Actually I was expecting you to ask why didn't I hit report. In which I will respond with something along the lines of "Because your avatar is adorable".


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I reported this thread quite a while ago. I think they're waiting on 'Neer.


 Where IS he, anyway?  You'd think he'd say something with this shitstorm.


----------



## The Other Half (Dec 5, 2010)

Either way, if law isn't the issue, and it's how FA is viewed by companies they rely on...I mean comon, it's a site of furries f*cking.


Xenke said:


> And I'm not here because of ego, it's just fun to poke at people.


 
I figured as much, and edited my initial post.  Deo at least knows some properties of fallacies, so he seems to know how to argue properly.  It's funny how easy it is to send some people off their rocker.


----------



## Francesco (Dec 5, 2010)

How about this? If you have no legal claim to the franchise (even if it is your own original character,) it may not be posted.

That'll put an end to Digimon, Pokemon, Sonic, etc. porn, and start forcing people to create ORIGINAL EROTIC ARTWORK.

The content of this site would improve DRAMATICALLY.

Also - pornography = writings of prostitutes. This is not writing, nor does it involve prostitutes. Welcome to my game of semantics.


----------



## Kaichanti (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, so I notice there's like an 18 page storm over this.

My question: If you want the art to be shown, why not just create a filler image on here, lead it to your PERSONAL site that isn't restricted by said 'limitations' and leave it be?

Or better yet, just don't draw adult work concerning the youngins? After all that seems to be the center of the drama. *shrug*

~Kai


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> The issue isn't with law at this point, it's about company policy with companies like AlertPay.
> 
> And I'm not here because of ego, it's just fun to poke at people.


 pretty sure company policy depends on the law a lot of times. JUST A THOUGHT.


----------



## forceswerwolf (Dec 5, 2010)

to bad dragoneer sits in a restaurant in a random city an dont watches us atm.
lets wait... (if i read his twitter right)


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

I wonder if I'll be banned again. LAST MONTH I GOT 4 BANS THIS MONTH I MUST STRIVE FOR MORE.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

Francesco said:


> How about this? If you have no legal claim to the franchise (even if it is your own original character,) it may not be posted.
> 
> That'll put an end to Digimon, Pokemon, Sonic, etc. porn, and start forcing people to create ORIGINAL EROTIC ARTWORK.
> 
> ...



I prefer my idea of revamping FA and fill it with My Little Pony and My Littlest Pet Shop.


----------



## TachiKusanagi (Dec 5, 2010)

I wonder how pathetic some of those people are who cry for "Sonic adult art" to vanish because it's presumed as cub-art... Do you have nothing better to do than hit on fellow artists (oh, look, I said artists, because, believe it or not, even artwork of pornographic nature is still artwork - gasp, right?) just 'cause they defend their art-style by all means and actually do know ways to circumvent stuff like cub at all? Like, for example, turning a Sonic-character's age up by making them look more adult and such... If you guys still consider that cub, then I don't want to see anyone drawing fictional child-characters who then later are drawn as grown-ups in sexual ways - would that still count as "cub" since the artist made them as cubs? I think not.

Get off your high horses here, people. And trolling gets old, as well as the drama most furries here cause. It's no surprise we furries are known best for the drama... This thread here surely shows that very well and confirms it for everyone ever finding this.

I just hope mods clean this mess up soon or close it already.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

The Other Half said:


> Either way, if law isn't the issue, and it's how FA is viewed by companies they rely on...I mean comon, it's a site of furries f*cking.
> 
> 
> I figured as much, and edited my initial post.  Deo at least knows some properties of fallacies, so he seems to know how to argue properly.  It's funny how easy it is to send some people off their rocker.


 
I read it, we've actually had quite of ragequits, it's great.



Shaon the Kozo said:


> pretty sure company policy depends on the law a lot of times. JUST A THOUGHT.


 
Except company policy is usually more stringent than the law. Go figure.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Ben said:


> So basically, to you, your options are "hypocritically post on furry forums" or "be a whore"
> 
> fastinatg



To bad you don't have options. You are always a pretentious person. No wonder all the mods and forum goers dislike you.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Francesco said:


> How about this? If you have no legal claim to the franchise (even if it is your own original character,) it may not be posted.
> 
> That'll put an end to Digimon, Pokemon, Sonic, etc. porn, and start forcing people to create ORIGINAL EROTIC ARTWORK.
> 
> ...



well hello dragoneer you're a digimon aren't you? he's a modified digi but still claims himself as one.
and hey, why don't we not draw mammals, birds, or fish or reptiles either? Since they've already been created and people need to create MORE ORIGINAL ARTWORK.


----------



## Kathy-Lu (Dec 5, 2010)

Francesco said:


> How about this? If you have no legal claim to the franchise (even if it is your own original character,) it may not be posted.
> 
> That'll put an end to Digimon, Pokemon, Sonic, etc. porn, and start forcing people to create ORIGINAL EROTIC ARTWORK.
> 
> ...



Mm... As much as I enjoy some fanart, I have to agree with this.


----------



## Takeshi (Dec 5, 2010)

Francesco said:


> The content of this site would improve DRAMATICALLY.


I refuse to believe you genuinely believe that.

Altho it WOULD get rid of that shitty Roommates comic...get rid of all the copywrong characters and force everyone to face the fact it's just a lame gay furry drama.


----------



## Ben (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> To bad you don't have options. You are always a pretentious person. No wonder all the mods and forum goers dislike you.


 


> I assign all my worth to what a furry forum thinks of me, and that means everyone else does too!



sure is projecting in here


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

The Other Half said:


> I figured as much, and edited my initial post. Deo at least knows some properties of fallacies, so he seems to know how to argue properly. It's funny how easy it is to send some people off their rocker.


I just do my part to liven up FAF. I have heard it has been slow in my absence.


----------



## The Other Half (Dec 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I read it, we've actually had quite of ragequits, it's great.


 
Haha, well done then sirs.  Knowing the Sonic fandom, they'd get riled up by simply poking them in the wrong place.  Don't get me wrong, I am a Sonic fan, but I know to stay away from the fandom since honestly most of it is just idiots and fan-fags.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> I refuse to believe you genuinely believe that.
> 
> Altho it WOULD get rid of that shitty Roommates comic...get rid of all the copywrong characters and force everyone to face the fact it's just a lame gay furry drama.



except there's plenty of good fanart and also lots of shitty original noncopyrgithed characters :I


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Ben said:


> sure is projecting in here



Oh Ben. You see the first assumption youmade was when I said I could be doing worse things, you assumed it was "worse thing OR faf, no other optons". But I just said there are worse things that I could be doing. And I actually miss Gatode a little. Not much. But projecting I am not. And hey Ben, instead of attackign me why don't you stay on topic like you usually bitch about? STAY ON TOPIC. EFFORTPOST U GUIS.


----------



## Kittycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

Well here goes the thread.


----------



## Francesco (Dec 5, 2010)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> well hello dragoneer you're a digimon aren't you? he's a modified digi but still claims himself as one.
> and hey, why don't we not draw mammals, birds, or fish or reptiles either? Since they've already been created and people need to create MORE ORIGINAL ARTWORK.



I have heard some astoundingly flawed logic in my life, but I think this actually takes the cake.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2010)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> hey, why don't we not draw mammals, birds, or fish or reptiles either? Since they've already been created and people need to create MORE ORIGINAL ARTWORK.


 
There's a difference between stealing trade marked characters (Sonic) and drawing animals. No one can copy right a natural species. However characters in games and television shows are trademarked and protected under copy right laws. So, uh, stop this "boo hoo nothing is originals if my shit isn't."


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Francesco said:


> I have heard some astoundingly flawed logic in my life, but I think this actually takes the cake.


 oh really? How about all the cliches copypaste foxes, wolves and dragons around? surely we'd not be losing anything of value with these characters being gone. same as banning characters like copyrighted characters.


----------



## Francesco (Dec 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> I refuse to believe you genuinely believe that.


 
You're right, I should have said PERFORMANCE of this site would improve dramatically!


----------



## Corto (Dec 5, 2010)

Please please PLEASE behave in here, because if I'm forced to read through over 500 replies of people discussing whether Sonic and pals are old enough to fuck I'll simply go from "ask people to calm down" into full fledged "ban whoever is posting" mode. 

Also to the guy that's reporting every single fucking reply on this thread besides his own *(you know who you are)*: Stop, I can't even read through the forum-wide reports the way you cluttered the system: We get it, we should check this thread, if it hasnt happened yet it's because a) No mod was online or b) Mods didn't regard the report as important, it does NOT mean we're so retarded we need you reporting the same fucking shit 50 times before we notice something is wrong. Report one more reply here and I'll infract you for abusing that mechanic.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 5, 2010)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> oh really? How about all the cliches copypaste foxes, wolves and dragons around? surely we'd not be losing anything of value with these characters being gone. same as banning characters like copyrighted characters.


 
Your logic does not follow.

And it's spelled 'clichÃ©'.



Corto said:


> "ARG"


 
I swear I did it only once. :c


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> There's a difference between stealing trade marked characters (Sonic) and drawing animals. No one can copy right a natural species. However characters in games and television shows are trademarked and protected under copy right laws. So, uh, stop this "boo hoo nothing is originals if my shit isn't."


i don't even draw it lol. 
I'm making a point. They aren't stealing the characters, they're redrawing them. Last time I checked making fanart isn't stealing. There are plenty of identical looking characters out there of various species, too. Hello all fox characters, drawing characters, wolves etc. I'm not arguing it's the same thing. They're talking about removing it for quality, not legality or copyright. pretty sure a lot of fan art out there is better quality than randomfurry's wolf character with a five foot cock and twenty earring piercings.


----------



## Francesco (Dec 5, 2010)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> oh really? How about all the cliches copypaste foxes, wolves and dragons around? surely we'd not be losing anything of value with these characters being gone. same as banning characters like copyrighted characters.


 
I take my prior comment back, this is more flawed in logic. Nature is not copyrightable, nor trademarkable. Things other people create, can.

As a person quite familiar with DMCA (Having had to make my own claims before,) there is quite a definitive legal distinction.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 5, 2010)

Francesco said:


> How about this? If you have no legal claim to the franchise (even if it is your own original character,) it may not be posted.
> 
> That'll put an end to Digimon, Pokemon, Sonic, etc. porn, and start forcing people to create ORIGINAL EROTIC ARTWORK.
> 
> ...


 
i love the idea but it would never fly here... hell, like some have said, Neer plays a digimon so there's that bias. even though he's not a canonical digi (there hasn't ever been a murasadramon in the franchise that i know of) that would still probably hit a little too close to home for him.

not to mention all those people that would be mourning all the simba and kovu porn (though, that makes me think... they're cubs too... so, do they get the axe as well?)


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 5, 2010)

The problem at hand is not about copyrights. Fanart of characters is 100% allowed until the copyright owner(s) specifically request that porn of that fanart is not to be distributed publically.


----------



## Corto (Dec 5, 2010)

You people'll have to cope with my series of replies as I read through this thread. 
Deovacuus, you just got unbanned about 10 hours ago. Calm down or you'll get back in infraction town real quick. Want a piece of advice? Stop replying here, this thread ain't worth a new ban.
EDIT: I'll be more direct: Deo don't reply in this thread again.


----------



## Corto (Dec 5, 2010)

Shit did I lock this?


----------



## Qoph (Dec 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> Shit did I lock this?


 
I closed this because this thread is mostly pointless arguing about things the OP wasn't talking about.  That and random insults.


----------



## Corto (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh ok cool, I was thinking maybe I had accidentally pressed the "lock" button.

Also IN AFTER LOCK


----------

